# IUI treatment March /April 2014



## Sharry

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in March / April 2014,  this thread will be locked at the end of April and a new thread started to allow current cyclers to stay in touch


----------



## mrsww

I'm in, New thread renewed positivity.  Let's hope March/April is our month for a BFP.


----------



## MrsHughes

Agreed *mrsww*!! I'm trying to stay more positive this month!!

I had IUI on 27th feb and currently on day 2 of the 2ww!!

Hoping to see more bfps this month!!


xx


----------



## Waiting4baby

I am totally in ♡♡


----------



## jefnerf

Yay I'm here!

My period came yesterday so need to ring clinic on Monday to book day 8 scan!


----------



## Toni99

good luck ladies i hope this thread brings some more BFPs to lift everyones spirits i am back with the nurse and consultant to match a sperm donnor we are having a monitored cycle so hopefully treatment will begin very soon just wauting ona match is there a long wait for a match or is it rather quick from this point? Good luck ladies lots of baby dust  xx


----------



## HAPPY AND HOPEFUL

Hi Guys. Just saying hello, story in signature  IUI #3 for me today and so hoping it works Here's hoping the 1st day if spring brings lots if BFPs our way


----------



## jefnerf

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Toni99

finger crossed for you happy and hopefull hoping its a BFP for you xx


----------



## MiaMillie

Well since February was a bust for everyone I really hope march brings more luck for you all.

Afm. So not only was iui a bfn but day 2 today showed a 3cm cyst which means we can't proceed to have any treatment this month either. Really wanted to give husband a bfp for his 30th instead it completely ruined his day as I was poorly all day with af.

If no af by April 2nd I can start provera and go from there.

Good luck to all in march and ill pop In every now and again and see how you ladies are doing.


----------



## Camsie

Hello!  I will be having my first IUI this month, using donor sperm.  I saw my Dr today and am going in on Tuesday for the first scan.  Excited and terrified in equal measure!!


----------



## Toni99

camsie - Good luck hope you get your BFP  were using donnor sperm too meet with alison to discuss are matches on thurs  hopefully this month brings us all alot more luck xx


----------



## jefnerf

Oo there are a few of us using donor sperm!

I have to ring up tomorrow to book my first scan for day 7/8


----------



## HAPPY AND HOPEFUL

Good Luck Camsie and Toni99, fingers crossed for BFPs for us all. We too are using donor sibling sperm. Bought 6 vials when my DW was pregnant with our little boy...only 3 left now. Eeek!


----------



## HAPPY AND HOPEFUL

MiaMillie said:


> Well since February was a bust for everyone I really hope march brings more luck for you all.
> 
> Afm. So not only was iui a bfn but day 2 today showed a 3cm cyst which means we can't proceed to have any treatment this month either. Really wanted to give husband a bfp for his 30th instead it completely ruined his day as I was poorly all day with af.
> 
> If no af by April 2nd I can start provera and go from there.
> 
> Good luck to all in march and ill pop In every now and again and see how you ladies are doing.


Sorry to hear that MiaMillie....let's hope April is your month


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

I have been lurking for a while waiting for it to be my time to join one of the monthly treads. And thankfully now I can. I hope to have my first donor IUI this month but our sperm is not even ordered yet and AF is due this week. So maybe it will have to wait. I hope this is the lucky thread and we all get lots of good news.


----------



## kincowie

New thread, new beginnings and new members! Welcome all and good luck!  

No surge for me so far this weekend so looks like scan #4 tomorrow with probable DIUI on Wednesday. Third time lucky hopefully!


----------



## jefnerf

Fingers crossed kincowie!


----------



## joiedevivre

Yai...I can feel spring and BFP's are in the air!

I will also be joining you this month with IUI.  I'm having a weird period right now which is unlike any other in the past but clinic still wants me to come in tomorrow to get my day 3 bloods and ultrasound.

Hope the scan goes well tomorrow kincowie and camsie on Tuesday!

mrs tinkerbell, did the clinic tell you how long it would take to receive after ordering it? Hope it works out for you this month too!

good luck to mrshughes and happyandhopeful on the 2 week wait!!

good luck to all the other ladies too!


----------



## Waiting4baby

Camsie

welcome, I am doing iui for the first time this month too! Do you know the drugs your taking? 

Good luck to everyone! 

Spring is known to "awaken the body and soul and increases fertility" 

so here is hoping xxxx


----------



## notamuggle

As Mia has said February was an absolute dud   so I'm advocating we restart this year on the first of March    new month and renewed positivity  

AFM I think AF is coming. I have been told I need to wait out one cycle before restarting treatment following my mc so I'm hoping I can have my second go at IUI in April (I'll be using donor sperm too)

Good luck girls xxx


----------



## Camsie

Hi everyone, thanks for all the good wishes - right back at ALL of you!  My AMH is only 4, which is really disappointing, but my Dr wants to go unassisted for the first round and see what happens.  I'm doing this on my own, but with fantastic support from family and friends.  I think I'll just be injecting FMH to trigger ovulation.  Have chosen my donor from Fairfax and am ordering tomorrow hopefully.

Any advice, tips, help all much appreciated!! xxxx


----------



## jefnerf

It's lovely to hear from other singles   I chose from Xytex and am also doing unmedicated for the first round!


----------



## joiedevivre

Hello march ladies!

How was your scan today kincowie?  Any one else with scans today?

AFM, I was supposed to have my day 3 scan and blood work today! But traffic was so bad I couldn't get out and to the clinic for early am testing.  Argh.  Now I've been rescheduled until tomorrow which is really frustrating but hopefully won't change much as I'm doing a nonmedicated iui cycle this month.

Better luck tomorrow I hope!  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## MrsHughes

Good luck camsie and minniemoo with your first cycle!!

Hope you have better luck tomorrow joiedevivre!!

I'm currently on 4dpiui and driving myself crazy. Glad to be back at work so I have something else to concentrate on!! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok

xx


----------



## kincowie

*joiedevivre* Oh no! Hope tomorrow's traffic is better!

*mrshughes* I hope work gives you plenty of distraction for the rest of the 2ww!

Afm, scan went well, left follicle has managed to grow to 21mm and my oestradiol levels are rising nicely so it's DIUI a go go on Wednesday  Did my trigger shot about half an hour ago, getting quite good at it now!

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## jefnerf

Ahh how exciting kincowie!


----------



## KatieAutumn

Hey, I've finally found you all!!! I've been looking for this thread, lol I'm a bit rubbish with this seraching lark!!

How is everyone doing??  Praying March is better than the last couple of months for everyone!!

AFM, I am 9 days in to my 2ww,  AF due tomorrow or wednesday not sure I coulnted right!!  I have literally felt like I am just about to come on since the IUI, I've started getting headaches since yesterday, the pessaries I'm sure.  SO now just waiting to see if/when the AF comes, sorry to sound crude but every time I go to the toilet I expect to see it. xxx


----------



## Camsie

Everything crossed for you KatieAutumn! X


----------



## KatieAutumn

Thanks *Camsie* Im also another single lady. I do have a 4yr but would love to add to our family so I'm really hoping its worked although this evening I'm really feeling like the AF is going to be here by the morning.


----------



## jefnerf

Really hoping AF stays away for you Katie x


----------



## KatieAutumn

Fingers and toes crossed for me *MinnieMoo*, thank you for the support


----------



## Waiting4baby

Hope everyone is well on this pancake Tuesday


Well I have the HSG test on Thursday, take 2! Goodness I really wish I could have had it done last week. Had to do a pregnancy before it. What is it with BFN results that depresses me even when I have had TONS and I was more than expecting it. 

Anyway! Have a good day girls xxxxxxxx


----------



## joiedevivre

Hey ladies,

Was it a routine pregnancy test waiting4baby prior to the test or were you expecting it to be positive?  Sorry, I'm still getting to know everyone and figure out where everyone is in their cycle.  The labtech who draws blood at my clinic always says 'Good luck' after drawing the hcg blood levels.  I thought it was cute at first but I now I just find it annoying, especially when I have to tell her 'there's no luck here, I've already miscarried, we are just making sure the levels are going down'.  Grr..  

Katie, I hope AF stayed away today.  I was only supposed to test 2 weeks after my IUI though.  And my AF was expected a few days after.  Plus they told me it would likely only come once I stopped the progesterone.  When's your test date?

Good luck tomorrow with your iui kincowsie.

AFM, I went in for my day 3/4 labs and ultrasound and I'm not too sure what to think.  She said they saw no follicles and my lining was 5, and didn't seem concerned.  They were going to wait for my blood tests and then call me back to let me  know when to come in next.  I'm not sure if she meant that there were no follicles at all or none that were dominant.  I do have a low AMH and high FSH, and am post-miscarriage, so is it possible I have no follicles left??!! I'm a little worried this cycle may be a bust


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*kincowie*, good luck for tomorrow. Hope this is your month  X
*Katie*,  hope it stays away for you. Best of luck. X
Hope everyone else is well, wherever about you are in your treatment. 
Fingers crossed for those in the 2ww. X


----------



## joiedevivre

And this cycle is cancelled . Turns out I have two cysts on my ovaries.

Good luck to all this month!


----------



## KatieAutumn

*joiedevivre* - so sorry to hear your IUI has been cancelled. Is there any reason that you have the cysts, I presume this was unexpected for you. Really annoying, will they have to be removed? I'm not meant to test until 11th March, I ovulate late but have a standard cycle 29/30 day cycle. I've felt like my AF will come from the moment I had the IUI, even before that, I feel like I've had period pains for almost 30 days xx

*Jam&Cream* No AF so far but I have been taking my temp everyday and it was the lowest ever this evening which I know means AF is on its way, so I thought shows over shall I even bother with the pessary, however when I took it again 30 mins later is was back to the usual. Does the Progestrone actually stop you AF coming, I've read that it may do but only by a day?? I'd rather just have my AF come if its a negative as it tricks you into thinking just maybe the test would be wrong?? HOw are things with you?? xx

PS, I will probably test SUnday if no AF comes as that will be 14 days, I think if its gonna be positive by then it should be?? x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Katie*, I'd say 14 days should be good. I never had progesterone but yes they can delay AF, it's really mean to have side effects like that. Have got everything crossed for you. I'm fine thanks. Have got appt on Friday. Hopefully will find out how long we have to wait for ivf. Hope not too long. X


----------



## joiedevivre

Katie, test when your center tells you to (it's usually about 14 days after the iui). With my last pregnancy from IUI, I tested 14 days after iui and continued progesterone until testing date.  It can take from 1 day to 5 days before you get your period after you stop the progesterone.  I also had cramps, sore boobs, fatigue with the progesterone....all of the symptoms of AF and of pregnancy really, so you never know.  You just have to wait until testing date.

AFM, the doc says there's nothing to worry about with these cysts.  They are quite common, don't need to be operated on just yet, and are likely to disappear by the next cycle. I've never had them before.  They just want to wait before doing my next iui when the cycle is more likely to be successful.  It sucks, but "c'est la vie" (it's life).

I'll instead be focusing all of my energy this month on supporting you girls and also getting back into my exercise routine!


----------



## jefnerf

So sorry to hear your cycle got cancelled   Bloody life always throwing us curve balls

(have changed my name as was hiding behind my previous name - MinnieMoo85)


----------



## Waiting4baby

Joiedevivre- hiya, it was just a test before the procedure.  Still annoyed me, lol sorry to hear your cycle I cancelled  and I hooe the time flies by and those nasty cysts go! 

Hope everyone else is okay xxx


----------



## AnnaBre

Hallo everyone, hope you are enjoying Spring. We have just started Autumn here and it has been raining for days  

Katie: I also understood that the progesterone would delay AF,  but for me she came exactly at 28 days (I have always been very irregular, but seems the gonal f is sorting that out...)

Joiedevive: sorry to hear about the cysts, its frustrating to sit sit out a cycle  

Kincowie: good luck  

Waiting4baby: good luck for Thursday


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Joe*, sorry your cycle got cancelled, it'll be worth it if there's a better chance next month. I too have been getting back into my exercising. There's no excuse for me not to now. I feel awful after the clomid. Best of luck to you and try and enjoy your month off. X


----------



## kincowie

*joiedevivre* I'm so sorry your cycle was cancelled. At least it's nothing serious and hopefully you'll have much better luck next time around.

*JamandCream* How are you doing? Hope your turn at IVF comes around quickly 

*WaitingforBaby* Good luck for tomorrow. Hope it goes well and the results are good. 

Thanks for all the positivity and well wishes. DP has recovered well from her op so is able to come with me today which is great. Hope there's some good little swimmers warming up and ready for action!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*kincowie*, I'm good thanks. Impatient for Friday to come around. Just want to know now. Best of luck for today. X


----------



## joiedevivre

Thanks everyone.  I'm feeling better today and less angry about it all.  I think I've been focused on this a bit too much.  It helped me to move forward after my miscarriage, but as many have alluded to, I haven't really taken much time to let my body recuperate.  So off to yoga I go and I have an accupuncture session booked for this afternoon.

Will check back in later this week to see how everyone is doing.  Hope all goes well today kincowie! So lovely that your partner can be there and share in this first experience!


----------



## Camsie

A question... how on earth do you hide whats going on to people at work?  So many scans, I'm going to have to tell some major white lies!!!


----------



## notamuggle

Camsie, I originally asked my boss for time off for some investigations I needed, I've since had to tell him about my treatment so not sure what he'll think of me taking the extra time off now. I don't find him that easy to talk to so it's a difficult subject to discuss. In this respect I'm lucky I work in an office on my own so no one really knows whether I'm in or out!

Waiting4baby, good luck with hsg tomorrow

Katie how are you doing? 

Jam&cream (mmmm scones) good luck for Friday

Kincowie, glad DP is recovering well and managed to come with you today, crossing everything for you 

AFM I'm having the oddest 1st AF post mc and worried that for my next cycle I'll ovulate over Easter weekend and have to miss the April cycle  still anything could happen in the next 6 weeks, if my cycle is out by a day or 2 it'll make all the difference 

Hugs to all and anyone I've missed


----------



## MrsHughes

Hi camsie

For my 1st one I told my manager and close colleagues what was happening because I wasn't sure how many appointments I would have. Fortunately most of my appointments were very early in the morning so didn't affect my work. 

This time I took annual leave the week leading up to my IUI so I haven't had to explain myself to anyone. I have felt a lot more relaxed this time as I knew what to expect plus I didn't have the pressure of getting to work on time. 

Hope that helps!! Good luck xx


----------



## joiedevivre

How long is your cycle notamuggle? Mine is about 27 days and so I expect my next day 1 around the 27th of March...
I'm hoping we can be cycle buddies too  

Camsie, it's really tough.  My clinic allows blood test and ultrasounds on a first-come first-serve basis as of 6:30am, so for the monitoring ultrasounds and labs I go before work starts.  For the IUI itself which is generally two days following a trigger shot, it's in the middle of the day.  The first one ended up magically being on a Saturday and Sunday!  For the next one, I'm not sure what I'll do but will likely just tell people I have a medical appointment.  It is nice to not have to rush out of there after the iui.


----------



## KatieAutumn

*Camsie* when I've needed to I have just said I have a hospital appointment, they cant question that. Its none of their business. I was having a scan every other day but going to work straight after for almost 2 weeks as I ovulate late. U do need to feel relaxed though so do what ever you feel right with.

*Notamuggle* well the AF hasnt come yet but that is purely as I am on the progestrone. I am getting the usual symptons that are really only signnificant to me, really odd things that probably no one else gets but I do every month so i think it will be negative due to the issues I had knowing when I actually ovulated but Im not dwelling on it, I'm changing clinics and getting on with it, thank you for asking xx

*kincowie* hope everything is cool xx

*Jam&Cream* thank you, you are my little cheer leading squad xx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Thanks to everyone who wished me well for tomorrow ! I will update you all tomorrow evening

are any of you ladiea doing down reg before the stimms?? I feel like I am the only one doing the long protocol


xxxxxx


----------



## KatieAutumn

*Waiting4baby* good luck for tomorrow. What do you mean about down reg?? x


----------



## jefnerf

Is that when you reset your cycle by going on the pill for a month?


----------



## notamuggle

Joi my cycle us usually 27-28 days but like KatieA I ovulate late so I'm expecting my next day 1 to be the 30th or 31st but then expect to get my surge on 17th or 18th April so IUI would fall on good Friday or Easter Saturday when my clinic is shut  

So I need this cycle to last  26 or 31 days unlikely I think but I'll wait and see

My clinic is rubbish for opening hours and times

IUI monitoring scans are only Monday, Tuesday and Friday afternoons so I have to sneak out of work and back again! And they're closed all weekend!!!

X


----------



## Waiting4baby

Jefnerf  hiya, no its to shut down your hormome production so that you dont release the eggs before trigger shot. Its meant to work as a barrier so that your own hormomes doesn't get in the way. Was your hsg sore?? Im booked in for one tomorrow xx


----------



## kincowie

Good morning ladies!

Yesterday went really well. Apparently my oestradiol levels were the highest they've ever been so we're hopeful that means there was a good quality egg there to meet the swimmers! I've promised myself on this 2ww to stay away from Google, although after the last two attempts I don't think there's much left I can search for!

Will be thinking of *WaitingforBaby* today, hopefully your clinic staff are all healthy! x


----------



## jefnerf

My hsg was more sore because I allowed a student to do it and she rammed the speculum against my cervix! I hardly felt the catheter go in to release the dye.  I also have bad hips so it was uncomfortable to lie with my legs wide open for a long time!

Good luck for yours! X


----------



## Waiting4baby

Kincowie - ★★ that is great news ★★ so fingers crossed you get your iui aoon and then the dreaded 2ww madness starts. Good luck 

jefnerf - Hmm yes I can see how that could have hurt then! So if there is a student there I will just say observe only lol I have a chuck og my cervix removed years ago so this will either work nfor me or against me lol thanks 

xxxx


----------



## kincowie

*WaitingforBaby* I had my DIUI yesterday so the 2ww fun has already begun! If it's any consolation my HSG was absolutely fine. No pain, no discomfort and was over quite quickly. It took longer to set everything up than to do the actual procedure!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Fingers crossed *kincowie*, hopefully this is the one. X


----------



## Toni99

Hi ladies good luck on your 2ww girls  fingers crossed for u all. Hope everyone is feeling ok and positive. Just a quick message to say iv have been in with the consultant and all results from all my tests are normal  so she said all systems go for DIUI in april im back in at 2 to meet with Alison and do our donnor match. Will keep you all posted and good luck to everyone  x


----------



## notamuggle

Glad all your tests were normal and good luck with IUI! Hopefully I'll be joining you in April x


----------



## Waiting4baby

Hello, my HSG was all clear today!! It did hurt however but I am so glad its done now! Let tx begin!  

X


----------



## Toni99

waiting-  atleast its done now and treatment isnt far away  good luck.
notamuggle- Thankyou cant wait for april to come now i bet you cant either i also met with alison and filled in all consent forms etc and had my bloods again feel like a pin cusion lol. Back on day 1 of my next cycle for a scan to monitor things before treatment. DP hates needles and she had her bloods done she went drip white i had to have a little chuckle haha.
Hows everyone else doing? Hoping for loads of BFP for this thread 
xx


----------



## jefnerf

Has any one been weighed at their appointments, I half expected to be due to being overweight but its never been brought up.


----------



## notamuggle

Not me and I'm overweight so thought they might

X


----------



## Toni99

i get weighed at every appointment but i got diagnoised with cronic colitis so i think thats why as i am underweight xx


----------



## Divas212

We decided to carry on with the iui, donor ordered today, awaiting AF arrival.....due around the 27th I think so hopefully it'll b 4th time lucky :-s, we were both sooo disappointed last time didn't think we'd get to this point but here we are, hopefully it'll be all worth it in the end for us all, good luck everyone xx


----------



## jefnerf

Fingers crossed Divas! x


----------



## Toni99

good luck divas hopefully this will be your time it is such an emotional rollercoster.
Were did you order yoursperm from were searching for our donor now and got confused with xytex prices there were afew washed prices can anyine explain this to us please xx


----------



## jefnerf

I ordered unwashed from Xytex as my clinic does the washing for me.  So I think it was $615 per vial plus shipping ($585)


----------



## Rach9520

Ladies hope everyone is doing well....

I would to let everyone know that's been supporting me for the last few weeks during a roller coaster ride that on Wednesday I had another scan in the EPU unit and .....

One sac and one fluttery heart beat !!!!

I am super excited to share that even though I was told I was having an m/c the doctors got it wrong ............now just got to pray and hope the rest of the pregnancy is trouble free.....

Lots of love and baby dust to everyone x x x x x


----------



## notamuggle

Rach this is the best news ever!!! You must be ecstatic but exhausted from the last few weeks! Xxx

Good luck with your next cycle divas, crossing everything for you  

Toni I used the european spermbank, they have clinics all over and my donor actually comes from the USA. My clinic wash the sperm themselves before IUI so told me to get the unwashed samples as they are cheaper but my donor only had washed sperm so I got that. There's no problem with this just that I paid extra for the washing when my clinic would be doing that anyway.

I'd check what your clinic want first, also the ESB were very good at emailing me back the next day if I had any queries.

Mine cost about £2000 for 3 washed samples, to reserve one of the 10 spaces in the donors the pregnancy slots and for shipping. If I order again I don't need to pay the pregnancy slot next time

Good luck sperm shopping

I have lost track of who's in the middle of treatment now but good luck girls x

x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Rach*,    Massive congratulations to you, how lovely and even more so after all the upset and worrying of the last couple of weeks  Best of luck, hope you have the best pregnancy ever. X
*Divas*, good luck with this month. Hopefully this is the one for you. X
Have got consultant appt this morning, hopefully good news awaits. X


----------



## CherinPar

Rachel:  What a rollercoaster, but I am thrilled for you   That must have been the most beautiful flutter you have ever heard!!


----------



## joiedevivre

Rach, super happy to hear the good news!!

Looks we have a few of us who are waiting for the end of march/beginning of April before getting started!

How are you doing kincowie post iui?  Any other ladies in the 2ww?


----------



## kincowie

*Rach* What fantastic news!! I'm so pleased it has worked out well, here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy 

*Divas* Looks like you are all ready to go soon, exciting times! 

*JamandCream* Hope you had good news today regarding the IVF 

*Joie* So far so good  A bit of cramping this time which is a first but nothing major. I've been true to my promise of staying away from Google but it's still early days!


----------



## Divas212

Toni99- this sounds terrible but I have absolutely no idea where the doner comes from (company), our clinic sorts it all out as we are funded....all the say we have relates to charechteristics eye colour, hair colour and complextion...which we have matched with my Dp.

Rach-I am sooooooo happy for you congratulations )))))

Jam&cream-good luck with the appointment really hope you can get started as soon as xx

Everybody I missed wish u all the luck in the world for this time round....AFM just enjoying the time off until the journey starts again, just going to go through the motions got 3 iui's left before we start the IVF...


----------



## Divas212

Notamuggle- omg I had no idea how much it costs.....but thanks for the heads up if all our goes at iui &ivf don't work it'll be my Dp trying and obviously we'll have to fund....kinda makes me think if we get to that point we'd prob just go straight to Ivf...:-s


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*kincowie*, Dr google is taking over the world, stay away as long as you can. Everything's crossed for you's. X
*Divas*, glad your enjoying some time off and hopefully you won't need the ivf anyway. X
Afm, this morning went well, my consultant is doing me a letter which I'll have by Monday to take to my doctors for them to send re the funding and moving it to where we've been going. She said it's a straight forward case so we should know in about 4 weeks  so fingers crossed we should be able to start end of April, beginning of May. I'm super impatient now, just want to get started again. X
Hope everyone else is well. X


----------



## Waiting4baby

Rachel - many many congratulations!  What fantastic news!! 

Good luck to anyone waiting to test soon. I start meds tomorrow for a period, does anyone know if provera is okay to take afer months of no periods? I haven't had a period since last failed clomid cycle in Aug!  Anyway, next week when im bleed starts I will begin the nasal spray to down reg before stimms. Im very aware that I seem the only one doing it his way, but my consultant is very advanced and he has seen more success this way, so here is hoping!  

I am nervous and in a way dreading it all xxx


----------



## Toni99

congratulations rach so pleased for you  Hope the rest of your pregnancy is more relaxed, bigs hugs 
Thankyou for all your info notamuggle and divas i am waiting for my CMV results that will be back on monday afternoon and then i shall start with ordering the sperm next week.
We can only aford 2 rounds this year as we are taking iur son away too and have decided to do 2 rounds hopfully April and may if they dont work then we have said we will leave it untill 2015 as the funds arnt there to try time after time  Hopfully i dont have to worry and we all get loads of brilliant news for this thread.
Good luck to anyone on 2WW and to everYone who is also starting this rollercoster.
xx


----------



## Camsie

Rachel what wonderful news! Congratulations, gives us all hope.

Any tips from anyone post the IUI procedure in terms of making it work? Legs in the air!


----------



## notamuggle

I did lay down for half an hour after mine but then got up and went shopping to Next! Otherwise I didn't do anything special, just the usual PUPO actions like no drinking or caffeine etc

Good luck xxxx


----------



## kincowie

*camsie* The fertility nurses have said to me that once the IUI is done it's pretty much out of everyone's hands! The nurse who did the procedure last week said there's no scientific reason to even lie down afterwards! I guess people have managed to conceive naturally standing up so she's probably right! Like *notamuggle* says, all you can do is look after yourself while PUPO. I only wish there was a way to make sure it worked and not to have to wait two weeks to find out!


----------



## AnnaBre

Hallo, I've been for my d9 scan this morning. After 5 days of Gonal F there is no follicles! The doctor was quite shocked  .  Going back for follow-up scan tuesday.

Rach: Congratulations!!! It must have been the best moment ever, seeing that beautiful flutter. I am so happy for you. 

Kincowie: I also wish they could do something about this 2ww nonsense  

Waiting for baby: I am glad your HSG is done and all is normal!

Enjoy the rest of the weekend! 

Anna xxx


----------



## Waiting4baby

AnnaBre - Thank you Anna. I have started the provera today to get a bleed going so tx can officially start next week. I am sorry to hear the news of the gonal f not producing any follies, perhaps they will increase your dose? 

Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend xx


----------



## joiedevivre

I've also heard there's not much evidence for laying down after iui- especially as technically it's already in your uterus (rather than lower down where it has a lot of swimming to do lol)

sorry to hear about no follicle annabre but surely they meant they was none that was dominant (or large enough) yet.  Did they mention going up on the dose of gonal F?

AFM, I'm taking it really easy this month.  Cutting down my coffee consumption, had my last big drink last night and going back to acupuncture on Monday.  I found out two more of our closest friends are pregnant last night.  Hoping the pregnant vibe will rub off on us


----------



## notamuggle

I had to lie for a while down as it'd been so bl**dy painful I couldn't move for a bit! 

I had my last drink last night too and am off swimming tomorrow, just need to start eating better but there's always so much yummy food around me  

X


----------



## Camsie

Thanks everyone!  Just want to do everything possible to make it work!  Took delivery of the injectables yesterday, now all sitting in my fridge, and just waiting for my period to come so that we can start booking everything in.

Another question (sorry if I'm annoying) but I have to go to NYC on business for a couple of days next week, what do I do re the drugs?  I'm worried as they have to be refrigerated, and I was only planning on taking hand luggage.  Do  I need a letter from my Dr?

Camsie xx


----------



## CherinPar

Hi Camsie,

If you go to a pharmacy they should have insolated freezer bags for traveling.  My husband has diabetes and travels with his injectable meds in these bags each time.  Then when you get to your hotel, transfer back to the fridge.  I  am sure you know, but carry these in your carry on as they will get too cold with the luggage.

This week I am starting acupucture and fertility yoga.  I think we are in the same stage this month.  Just waiting for AF to get this cycle of injections and IUI #2 under way.    Good luck to you this month!

Has anyone else tried Yoga and/or Acupuncture?


----------



## jefnerf

I cannot believe I'm having insemination this week, I'm just buzzing it's finally happening!  Have got scan on Tuesday (day 12) to measure everything again.  Ahh!

Haven't tried any thing other than giving up caffeine and ibuprofen really.

Good luck to every one on a 2WW!


----------



## Scooter39

Hello....do you mind if I join you on this thread? I am starting my first round of DIUI and am due to go in on Weds (fingers crossed) as long as follies have reached the right size...so far I've got 1 which is 16mm and 1 of 11mm...so hoping that over weekend they have grown a bit!

Am I the only one who is getting in a right mess with the LH surge testing sticks....I thought this was the easy bit of the process.....how wrong could I have been. Under absorbed/over absorbed/spraying wee all over bathroom floor after holding one at wrong angle.....jeez.....I feel like the Bridget Jones of IUI!!!!!!


----------



## jefnerf

Hi Scooter, welcome!

Are you having medicated IUI?

Fingers crossed! x


----------



## Scooter39

Hi Jefnerf....Yes....am on Menopur.....lots of injecting over last few days....stomach looks like a little pin cushion!!! Are you?


----------



## jefnerf

The consultant suggested I tried unmedicated for the first cycle due to my age so we'll see how it goes!  I hope it's not a wasted cycle :S


----------



## AnnaBre

Hallo everyone
Welcome Scooter! Good luck for Wednesday! I havent used the LH sticks before....they just scan scan scan, draw E2 bloods, then trigger and IUI. Why do you use the LH stick?

Jefnerf: I think you will do fine unmedicated, since you are still in your 20s. Better not to mess with these hormones if you dont have to.....Good luck for tuesday!

Hi CherinPar: I havent tried yoga or accupunture, but heard good things  

Waiting4 baby/ Joie: I should have added that they did up my dose...for 2 days only I must inj 75 iu in stead of my usual 37,5iu. I am very tempted to inject 75 every day...but I wont .  Waiting, I hope the provera does the trick, it worked a few times for me in the past  

Have a happy and healthy week everyone
Anna xxx


----------



## MrsHughes

Hi everyone

Hope you're all doing ok.

*CherinPar* I haven't tried acupuncture but I do have reflexology every month which I find helps to keep me relaxed.

Afm I'm currently at 11dpiui. Last time I didn't make it past 12dpiui before af showed up!! Feeling so nervous!! Otd is on Friday. Hoping I last that long 

Is there anyone else in the 2ww wait yet?

xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*MrsHughes*,  hoping it stays away this month. Best of luck. X
Hope everyone else is doing ok. X


----------



## Waiting4baby

AnanBre - aoh thats good they habe uped your dose, I too would be tempted to take the 75iu also lol need to make the most of it eh.

Yea is making me have PMS so it must be doing something.  DR all being well will start on Thurs 

Hope eveyone else is good, I am totally lost on here now and so many newbies! Welcome 


xxx


----------



## kincowie

Gosh, so much going on this month with everyone!

*Anna* Good luck for the next scan, hope your follies have started behaving and grown! 

*JefNerf* Good luck to you for this week. Not long until you get to enjoy the fun (!) of the 2ww! 

*Scooter* Welcome along! Looks like you've got a good couple of follies there. You too will also soon be experiencing the joys of the 2ww! Hope your treatment goes well. As for pee sicks....I usually pee into a container and then dip the stick. Usually a little less messy I find!

*Mrs Hughes* Good news that AF is staying away, good luck for Friday! I'm only 5dpiui so still got a long wait ahead!

Afm - not much to report really. It's still early days so just trying to keep my mind occupied until the 19th. We're having a new bathroom fitted which is helping!

Sorry to anyone I have missed but I hope you are all well and looking after yourselves xx


----------



## nicnaks

hi all

looking for positive thoughts...had a BFN on our third DIUI at CRGH a week ago. Gutted, it gets harder with each BFN. 

Off to see Dr Serhal tomorrow for a chat which I'm hoping will get us feeling a bit more positive again. Am I just being impatient and unnecessarily negative? Starting to feel it is more unlikely the longer we do DIUI. 

Taking a break this month, emotionally and financially!

Thinking about raising the possibility of Natural Killer cells with Dr Serhal, just in case this could be an issue but have heard some places don't even consider them to be a factor. Just want to be confident we have checked everything before spending more money on treatment. Anyone any experience of this?

Me: 33 - no problems
DH: 39 NOA
3 x DIUI, Oct 2013/Jan 2014/Feb 2014 - all BFN


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*nicnaks*,  so sorry iui hadn't worked for you up to now. Hope you get some answers to your questions tomorrow. I think everyone goes through a period of negativity during treatment, your not alone there. Best of luck to you both. X


----------



## mrsww

Hi everyone,

Super busy thread now. I've been checking in each day and seeing what stage everyone is up too.  It's quite a journey we are all taking.

I'm on day one today and trying to relax. So need to get a positive for ovulation this month or our sperm will be cancelled.  Have finished with my last client and baby on saturday and tofay have started with a New client and baby which is meant to be days only instead of the usual 24 hour shifts.  Except now they want to change to nights only which I think will work great, means I won't have to worry about appt times and will be able to concentrate on eating better and exercising.  This month will be the month where I at least get to try an IUI.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*mrsww*, fingers crossed for you. I'm sure it's your month for some good luck. X


----------



## amandalmexico

Hi nicnaks. Sorry to hear about your bfn. I have just failed an IUI cycle at Crgh as well and it's tough. Sorry I don't have any experience of nk cells. On a positive note Dr Serhal is amazing and you are in the best capable hands and I am sure he will suggest the best course of treatment for you. Good luck tomorrow and please let us know how you get on. 

Good luck to everyone in their two week wait or currently on a cycle.


----------



## jefnerf

Thanks AnnaBre!  Have got a pedicure booked for after the scan tomorrow to really make sure I'm chilled for insemination later this week.

Ahh MrsHughes!  So close to OTD!


----------



## Scooter39

Jefnerf:  pedicure sounds fab....when is your insemination date, do you know yet? I think if I was younger my cycle would have been unmedicated, but consultant said because of my age the medication is needed.

Nicnaks:  sorry to hear about your bfn and hope you get on well tomorrow.

Jam&Cream: hello, how are you getting on with your journey? I remember reading on another thread that you were going for an apt to see about IVF...how did you get on?

Kincowie: great advice ......SO much easier   thank you!

MrsHughes: have everything crossed for you and sending you lots of luck!

AFM....I'm booked in for Weds morning for my insemination, so feeling v excited and v nervous at the same time!!


----------



## jefnerf

Hopefully find out tomorrow, as its day 12 tomorrow so they'll check the size of the follicle and I expect it'll be Wednesday or Thursday!  So we may have the same 2WW!!  I too am very excited but nervous too.


----------



## Scooter39

Jefnerf: that would be fab to have someone to go through the 2ww with!! Let me know how you get on tomorrow!!!


----------



## MrsHughes

Jefnerf good luck with scan 2moro!! Enjoy your pedicure too. They're so relaxing.

Scooter good luck with your insemination on Wednesday!!! Hope your 2ww goes quickly!!

Nicnaks sorry to hear about your bfn. I know how hard it can be to stay positive. Hope your appointment goes well 2moro. 

Mrsww wishing you lots of luck for this cycle!!

Thank you for all the good luck messages. They're really helping me to stay positive this time!! 

xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Scooter*, hi I'm good thanks, have been to my gp today. He's sending everything of regarding the funding for ivf and the nice lady at the ccg said if it's straight forward I could know within 2-3 weeks! I'm super excited, hopefully we can start at the end of April. 
Best of luck for Wednesday and the lovely 2ww. X


----------



## mrsww

Hi everyone,

Just counted and there is 20 of us that have posted on this thread.  So far four are in the 2WW.  And everyone else is waiting for IUI.  Lets up this month brings a round of positives.  I've jotted down all the details of IUI and OTD for everyone as I always get so confused about what is happening when and I thought it would be a good record.

AFM: I'm changing over working just four nights a week, and depending how well my baby charge sleeps I should get some sleep too which means during the day I'll be able to concentrate on exercise and not have to worry about booking in appts.  Hoping that in two weeks I'll be PUPO.


----------



## jefnerf

Had two follies today, one 11mm and one 12mm so gotta go back on Thursday and pray they've grown in time for Friday as my clinic is closed over the weekend


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Jefnerf, welldone lovely,plenty of protein and water and get a hot water bottle or heat pad and place on your tummy helps the eggies grow 

Sorry to gate crash thread,hope all you ladies are well 

Katie xx


----------



## jefnerf

Thanks Katie xxx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Hey girls. Has anyone thas used Provra tell me howmlong after the last tablets do you bleed?


----------



## AnnaBre

Waiting:I usually started bleeding 2-3 days after the last tablet. The one time it didnt work, was due to lack of estrogen earlier in the cycle(that causes the endometrial lining to form).

Jefnerf: it seems we are at the same stage now, my follicles are 11 and 12mm today.  Hope yours grow very well over the next 2 days!

MrsWW: I hope your new baby charge will give you lots of rest the next couple of weeks.

Scooter: good luck for tomorrow!! 

Hope those on the 2ww are coping


----------



## Waiting4baby

AnnaBre- Thanks, I feel PMS like no cramps etc yet. I was on the 5 day course?  Not sure if thats what you took. Just hope she shows sooner rather than later 


good luck everyone xxx


----------



## MrsHughes

My 2ww is over and af has arrived. Absolutely gutted   but going to phone to clinic 2moro to get booked in for our 3rd and final IUI. Only get 3 funded and then we can move onto IVF.

Hope everyone else is doing ok. I'll be back on here by the end of the week with an update. 

Wishing you all lots of luck 

xx


----------



## jefnerf

So sorry MrsHughes  xxx

AnnaBre - Oh that's exciting!


----------



## Scooter39

Hello lovely ladies!!! 

Jefnerf and AnnaBre: the nurse was saying to me that your follies can grow about 2mm a day....so hopefully by Friday you'll both be ready to go!! 

Waiting: Can't help you with Provra, sorry.....but hope you're back on track soon.

MrsHughes: so sorry for bfn   hopefully will be 3rd time lucky.

Mrsww: sounds good news around your shifts changing....especially for appointments....I'm inventing excuses galore with work to get round fitting apts in!! I've been through 'car breakdown', 'plumber needed', 'migraine'...am going to have to think of a few more!!

Jam&Cream: great to hear you are so excited....and fingers crossed only a short wait until you can start IVF. Keep us posted on how you get on!

RosieRibbons: hello! Are you on the 2ww or are you going through all the scans?

Kincowe: how's your bathroom coming along....?!

Sorry if I've missed anyone as can't scroll back any further. AFM.....well the big day is tomorrow for insemination....so I'm a real mixture of excited and nervous!  
Although, I'm being distracted with trying to think of an appropriate excuse for work.... 

Sending lots of baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## jefnerf

Ahhh!  How exciting Scooter, will be thinking of you tomorrow! xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Scooter*, best of luck for tomorrow. X
*MrsHughes*,  fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky. So sorry this one didn't work. X


----------



## Waiting4baby

Good luck for tomorrow scooter !!!! M


----------



## joiedevivre

mrsww-- so glad someone is organized and keeping track!! wow, there is a lot of updates to catch up on in the last 3 days since I visited. Sorry I've been MIA...work is really busy right now!

sorry to hear about the bfn's mrshughes and nicnaks   There's a few of us waiting to do iui next cycle so we'll have a good group to support each other along.  

good luck tomorrow scooter!!

anna and jefnerf...your iui should be coming any day now!!


----------



## kincowie

*MrsHughes* Oh no, I'm so sorry.  Take care of yourself x

*Scooter* Good luck for today! Hope it all goes well  Bathroom is coming along nicely thank you. We can now use the bath which is lovely!

*jefnerf* and *Anna* Fingers crossed you'll be having your treatment soon, good luck! 

Sorry for anyone I've missed, just wanted to check in quickly as I'm at work. Still nothing to report from here really. One week down, one to go!


----------



## MrsHughes

Thanks ladies!! Feeling a bit better today and I'm booked in for scan on Friday. Hopefully I'll be able to start treatment straight away. 

Scooter hope insemination goes ok today!! Good luck with the 2ww!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok

xx


----------



## AnnaBre

sorry Mrs Hughes


----------



## Scooter39

Quick one just to say that insemination completed! Yipppeeeee! Not quite the romantic setting that you have in mind when your 20 years old...but hey, if it means I can have a baby, I'm not moaning!!! However, am now getting v superstitious and am noticing all the single magpies on the way home....must stop getting paranoid! I'm only 1.5hrs into the 2ww!!!  

Anyway, better go and get some work done!!!


----------



## CherinPar

Scooter:  Congrats on being PUPO!!!  Fingers crossed your two week wait flys by to a positive pregnancy!!!


----------



## nicnaks

thanks all for positive thoughts and posts. We had our app with Dr Ozturk yest at CRGH to make a plan of action after last 3 BFN on DIUI. Plan now is to proceed with three more DIUI using tamoxifen. Follicles and eggs all nice and mature and good size but lining a little thin so hence the move to tamoxifen. Starting with acupuncture now too so hopefully the combo will make it nice and thick and squishy and perfect for little ones to take and grow!

Can get cracking again next month, really want to get back to feeling excited about it again rather than dreading the whole routine.

Lots of luck to everyone on 2ww


----------



## jefnerf

Fingers crossed Scooter!! xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Best of luck *Scooter*, hopefully this is the month for you. X


----------



## CherinPar

NicNacks,  I started Acupuncture yesterday.  I am curious to see if it will help at all.  I also started a Fertility Yoga class.  I have noticed I am sleeping SO well, am feeling relaxed.  AF isn't due for another 1.5 weeks (after a  month off between cycles) and I'm curious to see if I feel any different once injections and the IUI happen!


----------



## joiedevivre

Happy to hear it went well scooter and good luck with the 2ww!!  It's nerve racking but try not to test early.

cherinpar and nicnaks...I started acupuncture 3 months before my first iui (last October) and had a positive result with my first iui.  Not sure if it had anything to do with it, but I felt less anxious and level-headed, slept well and I also found it helped my libido (oddly).

Hope it works for you two too!!


----------



## jefnerf

Gah stupid follicle was only 15mm so we've decided to try again next month as it's likely I'll ovulate over the weekend.  Quite disappointing but I'm sure everything happens for a reason!


----------



## AnnaBre

I had a scan today. 3 follicles  12-14mm. But my estrogen was very low so the dr cancelled the whole cycle!  I dont understand because my clinic is  open sat and sun. I am so dissappointed  

Jefnerf: sorry to hear your clinic is closed and cycle cancelled as well

Scooter: keeping fingers crossed for you, glad all went well.


----------



## jefnerf

Ohh AnnaBree so sorry your cycle got cancelled too!  Hopefully April will be our month!


----------



## Scooter39

Hello ladies!

AnnaBre/Jefnerf: sorry they didn't go ahead with your treatment....keep positive, next month you'll be up and running in time for Easter.  

Joiedevivre: hope you're getting on ok. I've stuffed the preg test right to the back of cupboard so I can't get tempted!!

Cherinpar: is your acupuncture a specific one for fertility or is it a general?

Nicnaks: great that you've got the next step planned....as you say, you can refocus and get excited again. Is the tamoxifen an injection?

Kincowe: talking of baths....are you supposed to have them whilst in 2ww? I know the nurse said not on first day...but what about afterwards....do you know?

MrsHughes: good luck for scan tomorrow.

AFM:  if I'm honest I'm feeling a bit pessimistic today....I don't know what I was expecting, but I guess I thought I'd have some kind of 'sign' that something is happening....but don't feel anything, so think sperm might have just fallen asleep!  

Xx


----------



## joiedevivre

scooter, I didn't feel much either and had a positive test after 10 days...all of my symptoms were progesterone related.  Are you on progesterone? I would suggest no hot baths...not the best for implantation (according to eastern medicine especially).  Lukewarm is fine though.

annabre, the low estrogen makes it suboptimal for implantation as it affects your lining...so I'm suspecting that's why they cancelled this time around.  Did they mention adding any estrogen supplementation in the future?

afm, all well on my end.  another two weeks till the end of this cycle and hopefully the start of my next cycle so that iui can begin!


----------



## AnnaBre

Hallo everyone

Joie: funny enough, the lining looked quite well at the scan. Dr didnt mention estrogen supplementation, probably because last month on the same dose of Gonal my E2 were almost 2000. I am starting to question that bloodlab 

Scooter: hang in there and  , the 2ww is torture  

Mrs Hughes: good luck for today 

Waiting4baby: Any sign of AF?

Kincowie: how is the 2ww going?

AFM:  I dont think April will work for us, my clinic closes for 2weeks on 16 April, and DH is on safari from 11-17th. And I am on crutches for the next 6 weeks  .  On the bright side we can still BD this month using OPK(and I gave myself a sneaky shot of gonal last night  I know, I know ). Sorry for the rambling, I have nowhere else to complain....thanx for being here guys xxx


----------



## kincowie

*Scooter* I wish there was some way of knowing what was going on immediately after IUI, maybe they should send a little camera up there too! How are you getting on with the 2ww so far? 
As for the baths, I don't have much choice at the moment as the shower still isn't working yet. However, they have only been quick and not too hot so hopefully everything should be ok. I have googled and but unsurprisingly the advice is inconclusive. I keep telling myself that there are people who go on to have happy, healthy babies who do plenty of things they shouldn't in the early stages of pregnancy so try not to worry too much (I'm a born worrier anyway!). However, I also understand why it's important to be careful with all the time, effort, emotion and money that goes into this process. It would be horrible to feel that I had in some way ruined the treatment.

*Anna* and *jefnerf* Sorry your cycles were cancelled. Here's hoping for better outcomes next time 

*MrsHughes* Hope the scan goes well.

So, 9 days in and still not much going on. Had some light cramping yesterday but seems to have gone for now.

Again, sorry for anyone I have missed. I try to sneak on at work as I only have a tablet at home and it's much easier to access and post on here from a PC (for me anyway!)

Take care of yourselves xx


----------



## Toni99

Annabre/Jefjef- Sorry to hear about your last cycle i hope next cycle is te one for you lots of hugs xx

Nicknaks- good luck with your next cycle too best of luck and sticky glue xx

MrsHughes- Good luck with your scan today xx

Scooter/kincowie- Good luck for test day  hopeing you both get your bFP and bring some hope for rest of us waiting on IUI day xx

AFM we have ordered our sperm  just waiting for AF to start a monitored cycle and then April will be our month for IUI 

Sorry if i have missed anyone just poping in quickly but good luck to everyone were ever you are on your journey.
xx


----------



## CherinPar

Scooter:  Yes, the acupuncture is specifically for Fertility partnered with IUI.  However, the specialist spent 30 minutes with me going through intimate details about my monthly cycle, and gave some interesting theories on how she feels my body could be "off track".  She has asked me to stop eating raw and cold foods (I am a salad lover...so not easy) in addition to the acupuncture itself.  I'm open to try and see what happens, a very different approach but interesting none the less!  I also found this yoga class which is geared to stimulate/strengthen the repoductive organs.  I guess I will see in about a month if it all pays off or not.  Approx 1 more week to go before my next round kicks off!


----------



## Scooter39

CherinPar: sounds really interesting....and if it works then brilliant! Not long to go til you start again...yipppeeeee!

Toni99: hello! Where have you ordered your sperm from...Xytec? 

Kincowe:  totally agree!! I'm only 3 days in to 2ww and I'm just see sawing from being really sad that I don't think anything has happened, through to feeling a bit hopeful if I feel a twinge. Ridiculous really.  But you're right...I think because you invest so much in it from an emotional and financial perspective, you're careful to do 'everything right'. How much longer have you got to go before you test?

AnnaBre: wow, sounds that you've got a lot on...how come you're on crutches? Might be a blessing in disguise that you're waiting a bit if it means that you'll nearly be off the crutches when you start. 

Joie: thanks for the reassurance....no, I'm not on any medication now...so just a waiting game. Glad you're getting ready to start again..

MrsHughes: how did your scan go?

AFM....no dancing sperm felt    So am just going to concentrate on having a fab weekend and enjoy the sunshine. Hope everyone has got some lovely plans....this is the first weekend in ages that I've got all to myself....so I can't wait....lie in tomorrow morning!!! Yey!!!!

Xxx


----------



## Waiting4baby

AnnaBre - nope, and its driving me mad, as I have every symptom of a period and no period. Hooe it hurrys. I need to start my meds.   

x


----------



## Toni99

Scooter- Hi yes we ordered from Xytex we found it really difficult to find a carribean mixed race donor but we finally found our match and just waiting for confomation of a shipping date. Hope your enjoying your 2WW and nice and relaxed 
xx


----------



## MrsHughes

Morning ladies

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend. 

I was feeling pretty low following scan on Friday. Got to sit this month out as there's still too much going on following treatment last month. Got two follicles at 13mm and 15mm which are left over from last treatment so was advised not to go ahead this month. 

I then realised that I probably won't be able to have treatment in April either because the clinic closes for Easter. I've just got to wait and see when af arrives. So I was feeling very depressed and upset all weekend. DH tried his best to cheer me up but I couldn't snap out of it. Thankfully I'm feeling better today. We've decided to book a holiday so that we've got something to look forward to. 

I'll still keep checking this to see how everyone else is doing. 

Wishing you all lots of luck 

xx


----------



## Camsie

Morning everyone!  I have just been for a scan and I have a follicle that's length is 14.... have done my first injections - not at all scary - and it looks like my first IUI will be on FRIDAY!!! ARGH!  **** got real.
Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## Toni99

Morning everyone sorry to hear your new mrs hughes hope you have a wonderful holl and give your self some time to relax and wishing you all the luck for your next round.

Camsie thats brilliant news  good luck for your iui  

Hope everyones ok this morning
xx


----------



## kincowie

Morning all

Hope you all had a nice weekend. 

*MrsHughes* I'm sorry things aren't progressing for you.  If I were you I'd take this opportunity to spoil yourself for a little while and have a nice relaxing few weeks without the stress of appointments and medication and the 2ww! Then when your turn does come around you'll be fresh and ready to go 

*Camsie* How exciting! Good luck for Friday! 

*Scooter* How's the 2ww treating you?

Afm - Been feeling a bit 'pre-menstrual' over the weekend but so far  
2 more sleeps to go!


----------



## mrsww

Hi everyone,

Sorry for anyones treatments that have been delayed, excited for anyone about to start treatment and excited to hear results for people waiting for BFPs.

AFM I'm back on the OPKs started on Sunday but struggling with what to do with night shifts.  My clinic say to take first urine of the day but I'm at work and don't feel comfortable doing it, considering do a test in a cafe toilet at end of shift at 7.30am however then need to limit my liquid intake for the four hours before hand.  I have clearblue tests and also the cheapest ones off the internet.  Today I've actually tested after my nap when I got home as it had been for hours.  Am not expecting a positive just yet but still disheartening to see negatives.  If I've not seen a positive on Wednesday I'll get a scan to see whats happening.  My hope is that I have the IUI Friday/Saturday but that stems on OPKs and scans.  Trying to be upbeat and am enjoying the sun and lots of walking.


----------



## Toni99

Kincowie- good luck keeping my fingers crossed for you 
xx

Mrsww- Good luck with your next round hopefully this round will be the one for you, I have got some of the cheaper ones and the clear blue too im nervous to start using them i think its alot of faffing about and sometimes can miss our surges hopefully tho you will get your positive and not need a scan 
xx


----------



## MJ1981

Do you mind if I join you ladies? 

This month will be our third IUI so fingers crossed - third time lucky?! 1st IUI was quiet stressful but 2nd felt really relaxed and I didn't stress out during the 2WW...and then AF arrived the evening before OTD...I felt really down for a couple of days but now in good spirits that maybe this time it could be a BFP.

1st scan booked next Monday so hoping for IUI on maybe 26th


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Mrsww I have been in the same dilemma over when to use OPK with night shifts. I can't say what I have done is right but I get a positive past 3 months this way. I use a cheap test when I get in from work in the morning then clearblue after my sleep, usually if I get a positive after my sleep I still get one next morning. I just find night shifts can make me dehydrated at the best of times so limiting my water would be so difficult. Best of luck.


----------



## mrsww

Thanks Mrs Tinkerbell the cheap stick when home and clearblue after nap is exactly what I'm going to do.  Am still going to push for a scan from tomorrow since for past two months I've not had a positive OPK.

Toni good luck with your testing too. Past two months I've not had a positive OPK even though I have had positives in the past.  It is a lot of faffing so I'm pushing my clinic for a scan from tomorrow. Really don't want to waste another month.

Nap time for me. Hope my eggs are growing well.


----------



## Lulu s

Hi.
My partner and I (both woman) are starting our iui treatment VERY soon.
The donor sperm has been ordered and 3 ampules are at the clinic.  I am on day 9 of my cycle tomorrow.  And tomorrow I am having a scan to see how follicles are doing!  I'm feeling excited, terrified, apprehensive, nervous..... And strangely tearful and slightly out if control of this situation.  
My partner is staying very calm and in control and matter of fact about the whole thing.
I just wanted to share this..... Any advice, info, experiences would be great fully received xx


----------



## catherine238

You sound like you have it all covered... Our only regret of our 3 iui is that we didn't make the clinic let my wife rest after the procedure. Even for just 10 min. Did you do medicated or natural ovulation?


----------



## Lulu s

We are not taking any medication as apparently I have many follicles.  I think that's what they said.  
So, what happened with you two? Success? 
Do you think it's important to rest afterwards? How come? Why did they not let your wife rest?


----------



## Scooter39

Kincowe: now 7 days into 2ww and I'm just trying to forget about it all...but far easier said than done isn't it!! No symptoms...unless you include indigestion from over eating!! How are you getting on...you haven't got too long now have you??

Mrsww: get singing to those eggs so they're growing well!   

Camsie: first IUI Friday....woo hoooo!! Hope goes well...mine took about 5 mins and was over in a jiffy...then you'll join us on the long old 2ww!!!! 

MrsHughes:  hang on in there.....I know it's rubbish when it takes so long to get started, but once you get going, you'll be on your way...it will be worth the wait. And in the meantime, have a fab hold...where have you booked?!

Waitingforbaby: how are you getting on....any signs of AF yet?

Hope everyone has had a good start to the week....AFM.....another 8 days to go and counting!!!!


----------



## Waiting4baby

Scooter39

yes I have finally started spotting so she is obviously on her way now, at last. 
Called the clinic and I dont start down reg until day 21, so I have at least 21 days
to wait now before tx starts. So thats March ruled out for me now. 
Good luck everyone.


----------



## kincowie

It's another  for us I'm afraid.

We need to go back to our consultant who is probably going to suggest IVF as the next step.

I wish all of you ladies the best of luck with your treatment. I will keep popping in to see how you are all doing x


----------



## Toni99

kincowie- Really sorry to hear your news  keep positive and big hugs  sooner or later we will allget our time really wishing you lots of luck in what ever path you choose for your next tx.
Hope its the one for you!!!
Keep us updated.
xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*kincowie*,  was hoping this was the one for you. Good luck with the consultant. X


----------



## jefnerf

Sorry kincowie xx


----------



## mrsww

Thinking of you kincowie and hope you don't hit any more bumps in your journey to be parents.


----------



## Laura2009

Sorry to hear Kincowie   Hope all goes well with your consultant!

AFM AF arrived this morning so off to the hospital tomorrow to start on our 2nd iui procedure! 

Hope all you other ladies are doing well!

Laura


----------



## AnnaBre

Sorry Kincowie


----------



## MrsHughes

Big hugs kincowie  

Wishing you lots of luck for any future treatment you will have. Hope appointment with consultant goes well

xx


----------



## Scooter39

Lots of hugs Kincowie


----------



## Waiting4baby

Aww worry kincowie xx


----------



## Waiting4baby

Feel so crap...anyone had issues with getting a proper bleed from provera?? I am spotting for 2 days. Worried this isnt a period and now back to sq one again!!!


----------



## kincowie

Thanks everyone  

Going to see Mr B on 10th April so not long until we have a new plan of action.


----------



## mrsww

Sorry waiting I've no idea as am doing unmedicated.

Kincowie, glad give got new appt and can rest in between.  Hopefully new plan will worj.

AFM I booked a scan early afternnon on Friday expecting just to see follicle size however nurse said there is a chance to inseminate as well! I don't usually ovulate until day 13/14 so am hoping my body does either fri, sat or Mon.  It's my first time and I'm getting nervous.


----------



## CherinPar

Kincowie and Laura 2009:  Fingers crossed this next round ahead is the lucky one for you both 
Mrsww:  Good luck with your scan tomorrow.  Looks like I will be one week behind you (fingers crossed) this cycle as IUI number two is predicted for Friday/Saturday of next week for me 

Is anyone currently in their TWW?


----------



## Laura2009

Hi ladies
Been for day 2 scan today all looking ok. Just wondering anyone who does stimulated cycle what time do you do your injections? My clinic has said time doesn't really matter as long as it's same time every day/night?!


----------



## CherinPar

@Laura, I was told the same.  Last cycle I did it in the evenings but found that hard as I don't always finish work the same time each night.  This month I am going to try mornings and see how that goes.


----------



## Lulu s

Hi all! 
So lovely to have this group and not be alone in this.
My partner and I are starting diui this week!
Scan yest (day10) follicle 12.5mm.
Another scan tomorrow.
So many emotions right now!!


----------



## Laura2009

Thank you @cherinpar. I have done evenings before but meant me leaving work earlier. Going to do it at 10pm as I get home at the latest 9:45!  
Good luck to all you ladies either on 2 ww or starting treatment x


----------



## alanna908

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the site, on my second month of clomid and having my second IUI tomorrow. 

I'm 31 and dh is 34, initially all the tests looked good (after 2 years of trying with no luck) and we were diagnosed with unexplained infertility but after my first round of clomid they discovered 2 pollyps in my uterus and now they believe I might have endometriosis. I'm a little nervous about this next round because my Dr. wants me to move on to injections next month and then directly to IVF which is too expensive in Canada for me to consider. I feel like I'm running out of road here.

Good luck Lulu and everyone having IUI this month. Baby dust.


----------



## Divas212

Hi, had a bit of a break from here to sort our heads out and get a bit of normality bk in our lives. We are gearing up for our 4th iui, doner sample is ready at the clinic, just waiting for AF to show (any day now) to start on the menopur again which I inject around 9pm every night.....just gonna try go with the flow (I say this every time and towards the end of 2ww I turn slightly neurotic with massive disappointment). But hopefully in the end it'll be worth it all, good luck everyone hopefully more success this time round for everyone on here  x


----------



## Lulu s

Second scan of the week.  Let's see how big those follicles are today!  Need to be at least 18mm I believe?  Before insemination.
Good luck to you all xx


----------



## mrsww

Scan this avo and hope it shows all ok.  I've also had a positive on cheap OPK but not clearblue.  So random.  So talked to nurse and she said stick with scan and probable IUI tomorrow if scan ok today. So worried something is up with my body but trying to relax.  Meant to be sleeping after night shift but my head is full of thoughts.


----------



## Lulu s

Just had 2nd scan d12. Lead follicle 15.1mm, womb lining good. Another scan booked in for Monday. Possible insemination Monday or tues!!!
How many people in here have told friends and family what they are doing? I think I've told too many people.  It's because I'm so excited and scared and kinda need to share! It's freaked my wife out though, she doesn't feel we should tell people. She will not be birth mother which I think she is struggling with and she just wants it to be between us until 12wks. If we get pregnant and get to 12 wks that is. I do agree with her and feel so guilty for telling people. 
Think I'm just going to tell people who ask, that we will share any news when the time is right for us. 
Does this seem like the best thing to do?


----------



## alanna908

Bloodwork and ultrasound came back this morning 2.4mm follicle and 7mm lining after clomid, they were concerned about my lining until I did acupuncture on Wednesday but they say it's good now! Have my IUI in less than an hour! I'm very nervous, as it wasn't a smooth process last month.

Lulu, I've told people who I think can understand, and those who need to know. Other than that I'm trying to keep it to myself. My husband told his ex wife's daughter, which resulted in a call about a week ago from his ex wife asking how it had gone (she's uber fertile, has a 14 year old and a 1 year old). I was blind with rage when I heard the conversation (first because he'd told her and second because he'd told her and neglected to mention it to me). If your wife is sensitive about it I would be careful who you tell, and who you can trust not to blab it around. Those are not fun phone calls to field.

If you've already told some people, maybe they can be your support, as opposed to you telling more people.

Good luck with your IUI, baby dust!


----------



## Lulu s

Thanks you Alanna and best of luck with your iui today!  
And good advice.  Thanks.  From now on this is just going to be between my wife and myself and hopefully in a few months we will have some happy news to share xx


----------



## mrsww

My scan showed a follicle of 19mm nurse said we had choice of trigger shot or wait for natural surge, we chose the shot and are booked in for IUI at 12pm.  Eek.  We paid today so tomorrow should be straight forward.

As for telling people I say my stuff her, my wife says things to one chosen work mate and we will tell family and close frieds at 3 months if we are lucky and ******** at six months.  If this cycle is positive bb would be due at Christmas.  Trying not to get my hopes too high but hope and dreams ate good.


----------



## jefnerf

Ahhh fingers crossed mrsww I've been following you since October (on MN) so I'm invested in your story!


----------



## AnnaBre

Mrsww: good luck for the IUI, at last you get a turn! Hope all goes well xx


----------



## Scooter39

Hello ladies....looking for some moral support as feeling very blue   

Did a preg test this morning and came back as a BFN...I've still got a few days before my official test date...but can feel AF is on the way. I thought I was OK with all this and that I'd be really good at 'bouncing back' when faced with a negative result....but it's really thrown me....I just feel really miserable about it.

Really sorry for being miserable on here....it's just difficult to get the people around you who know about it, to understand how you feel...the stock answer I've had is "don't worry, it will work next time"....i know they're trying to be really supportive, but it's not cheering me up!

Any advice on how to pull yourself out of the doldrums gratefully received. 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Laura2009

Hi scooter39

Sorry to hear you've had an early BFN. Remember it's not over until OTD. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Back in 2008 I had 3 failed IUI's and I found it really hard to get over every BFN. I did get pregnant on my 4th attempt which resulted in our beautiful daughter. We are now trying for a sibling already had 1 failed attempt and now starting again this month! 

Just try and stay positive (know it's very hard!) big hugs Xx


----------



## Camsie

Sorry to hear that @Scooter39, Try and keep strong and positive xx


----------



## mrsww

Scooter sorry to hear of your negative maybe there is still a chance.

Everyone else I hope you are enjoying your weekend.

AFM I am officially PUPO!!!  Treatment went well.  Nurse was lovely and warm and friendly.  She said sperm was really good  - 12 million/ml, motility was 92% and 3 out 4 swam the right way.  Not really sure what any of it means but nurse was excited for us.  The room was quite dim and after speculum went in nurse asked if my wife wanted to look at cervix to which she jumped at and then the nurse said she could inject the sperm, it was such a great thing to be able to do and my wife teared up but she felt like she was doing her part.  Then the nurse covered me with a heated blanket and we waited 10 mins.  We walked out of the clinic and didn't know what to do, was in such a daze.  So we will be testing on April 4th.

We talked about some "rules" we aren't going to allow any negative thoughts in but at the same time aren't going to be planning our child's future we will just be quietly optimistic.  Just can't believe that after all the tests, appointments and OPKs the actual treatment takes less than 15 mins.


----------



## joiedevivre

hey ladies,

Just popping in to see how everyone is doing.  Hoping to join you all in a week or so once AF arrives.  

scooter, it's too early, hang in there, hide the rest of the tests and test again only on testing date.

mrsww, so nice that your wife was able to take part!  sounds like it was a lovely experience!  

Good luck with the 2ww mrsww and alanna!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hooray *mrsww*, you's finally got there. Fingers and toes crossed for a positive for you both. Best of luck. X


----------



## Scooter39

Morning! The sun is shining and goodness knows why I'm up and about so early on a Sunday....but feeling a lot better than I did on Friday. Thank you for all your support....that....combined with a good dose of Sports Relief has grounded me about the reality that this is just a small step on my journey.....so bring on AF and let's get going with the next cycle!!  

Mrsww: yippppeeee!!! That's great news that you've now begun the 2ww!!!!    For your BFP....am sending lots of baby dust your way!!    And what a great experience for you both...wasn't that great that your other half was able to get involved....brilliant!

Jam&Cream: how are you getting on? Are you still in a 'waiting' phase or have you started your first IVF?

Joiedevivre: I might be joining you for your cycle, depending on when AF decides to arrive! How are you getting on? 

Laura2009: thank you so much for your words of encouragement....it helps to keep me believing that this will work...even though it might take a little while to get there.  

Annabre/Jefnerf: how are you both getting on? Will you both do an April cycle if everything goes to plan?

Alanna908: how was your IUI this time round...a bit easier? Hope you're know sitting comfortably, trying desperately to relax in 2ww!

Lulu s: good luck for Monday! Sounds like you're well on track for your first insemination. For what it's worth, I've found that friends and family get SO excited for you....the plus side of that is that they are there for you every step of the way which is great. The slight downside is that I have felt a little bit more under pressure for it to go well and work....but for me, the benefit far outweighs the downsides. The only bit you might need to be careful about is if you want to keep it a secret from work....as things have a funny way of getting back to the people you don't want to know!!!! Anyway, let us know how you get on!!!

Hope everyone enjoys their Sunday!! I am heading downstairs to see if when I poke my head out the door my sneezing doesn't start again....sure it's hay fever come early!!! Lots of hugs and luck to everyone!!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Lulu s

Thank you scooter.  
Work know and have been amazing!!! I've stopped talking with friends and family about this now and the pressure is now off a lot. Which is great. Got a scan tomorrow. I think tomorrow or Tuesday!!!!))) I'm feeling positive, but not putting too much pressure on myself. I feel relaxed and let's just see hey... 
Best of luck to you. 
When do you need to test? Xx


----------



## Scooter39

My official test day is Friday...that will be 16 days after insemination. But unless I get a miracle, then I'm getting ready for my 2nd round....perhaps sperm hadn't quite got themselves sorted out this time!! Ha ha!! I'm using donor sperm as am single....the donor was part Italian, which I was hoping held me in good stead for fertility!!!   

Hope it all goes really well for you next week....not long now!!


----------



## jefnerf

I'm waiting for my period coming so I can book a baseline scan and start drugs!  So hopefully April will be my month. 

Fingers crossed mrsww!  Scooter it's not over til it's over!


----------



## AnnaBre

Scooter: holding fingers crossed for you, if AF hasnt arrived your still in the game! I think Im out for April...still no AF and clinic closes mid month for 2 weeks(DH also not in town from the 11th )

Mrsww: it sounds like you had a very special IUI experience, hope these next 2 weeks fly past

Lulu s: Good luck for your scan tomorrow

Jefnerf/Joiedevive/Divas: hope AF comes soon and baseline scan are clear!   for April

Sorry for anyone I have missed. Have an excellent week xxx


----------



## Lulu s

Thanks guys.  Can I just check, today I am day 14 of cycle. Fri my lead follicle was 15.1mm.
I've been using ovulation kits at home but as yet it's been negative.  I totally feel like I'm going to ovulate.  You know the stomach ache you get..... 
Have another scan tomorrow 11am.
Do you think they may inseminate tomorrow if follicle large enough?
I just want it done now!
How's everyone else? Feeling ok?
Xx


----------



## jefnerf

Oo it's tricky to know as they have to prepare the sperm so it's not like it'd be there waiting IYSWIM?


----------



## Lulu s

I guess if it's all looking good at 11am, then they may inseminate in the afternoon?


----------



## mrsww

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow Lulu.

After the past two months I don't trust the OPKs at all and think scans are the way to go.  My clinic did say on Friday that if they did IUI on the Friday they could prepare sperm in two hours so could have inseminated on the Friday however we went for Saturday and also the trigger shot.


----------



## Lulu s

When did you do the trigger shot? Best of luck to you xx


----------



## joiedevivre

I'm doing well, thanks scooter and annabre.  Hopeful that these ovarian cysts which prevented my last iui cycle will be gone so I can get started again this cycle.  This last cycle was a little off and it took days for full AF to come, so I'm not sure what should be counted as day 1 and therefore I'm not sure what day I am now (could be day 23 or day 26).  I do feel some cramping and so will probably be any day now.


----------



## mrsww

Lulu - nurse did the trigger shot in the early afternoon on Friday, they usually want 24 hours between shot and IUI and I was at about 22 hours but she said it was ok.

joiedevivre - I had the same the last three cycles and it was so confusing.  On this cycle one nurse counted from light bleed and other nurse from day of full flow bleed.  I actually had scan on day 14 from day one of light bleed and follicle was at 19mm however I used trigger shot instead of waiting for natural ovulation.  Best bet would be to treat from day of light bleed and then catch a positive OPK.  All the best.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Scooter*, hi, hope your well? I'm still in the waiting phase, it seems to be very long too. Much longer than the 2ww  I got a letter saturday from somewhere in manchester that deals with all funding requests around this area, just said they've got our application and will be in touch. If we get a yes before 14th April we should be able to do our first cycle at the end of the month. My consultant said they'd need a week to sort out medications and scans for me. So fingers and everything else crossed. X


----------



## Sas06

Morning ladies hope it's ok to be joining in.. We  finished are 2ww last wed with a bfn luckily AF arrived on thurs so had basline scan on fri morning and started the dreaded  injections again sat morning soon as they arrived. Finding it very hard this time as when we done iui in 2011 we got bfp 1st time which was wonderful now trying for baby no2  found it hard not to think why is it not working this time and what's changed Dh keeps saying its a numbers game and it will happen. Didn't have half as many follicles has last months cycle so feeling nervous about next scan on fri!


----------



## Lulu s

Hey gals! 
How's everyone doing? Any updates? 
Just been for day 15 scan. Follicle 18.1mm I think she said. Womb lining excellent. It's happening tomorrow. Our first iui is happening tomorrow
My feelings are a little bit nervous, and very excited. 
Just got to think positive and say a little prayer when they do it. 
Xxx


----------



## Lulu s

Just done the trigger.
Ovitrelle.  Does anyone know how it actually works?
Follicle now 18.1mm
Iui happening tomorrow at 2pm.  Will this all time ok?
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## mrsww

Jam and Cream - I hope all goes well with funding and that you get permission for it quickly and can get back to treatment.

Sas - It certainly is a roller coaster this fertility journey so its great to have the support here.  I hope all goes well for your treatment.

Lulu - yay, you're a step closer to treatment, this time tomorrow you'll have millions of sperm swimming and trying to find egg!  Timing sounds very similar to mine.  No idea how the trigger shot works and I'm resisting googling anything now.  Good luck with IUI tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is well on this sunny day.

AFM - well theres been no sparks of lightening or any other signs of whats happening inside.  Trying not to think too much about what could be happening as nothing I can do about outcome.  My wife and I had a lovely weekend, lots of cuddles and her running around after me  Have hidden the pregnancy test clinic gave and won't be getting it out again until April 4th.


----------



## Sas06

Mrsww- everything is crossed for you easier said than done but just relax. 

Lulu - good luck for iui tomorrow 😃


----------



## alanna908

Hey ladies,

So I did 2 iuis one friday and one saturday and they both went as well as can be expected, thanks Scooter, for asking. Last month the elevator broke down right before my appt and I was stuck in the exam room with no dr. or tech in sight just watching the sperm in the seringe get old lol, top it off I had to have a full bladder. I was not in a good place.

Now I'm doing my 2ww, Apr 4 I'm going for the test. Now the nurse at the clinic wants me to book a "teaching" so I can learn how to inject myself for the next round of treatment. But last month we found out I had endometreosis and I thought we were going to consider a laparoscopy, otherwise I feel like we're throwing good money after bad. I feel like my doc is not taking an interest or guiding me at all, she's just trying to push me through to ivf, which she wants to schedule for may, it all seems kind of fast. I'm 31 and it seems like other people are giving clomid and iui a better chance than just twice.

This is all so confusing, such big decisions to make on a dime. I might just opt to take next month off, it's getting to me. dh and I will be having a conversation tonight about what to do.

Good luck tomorrow Lulu!!


----------



## Lulu s

Thanks girls.  And best of luck to you all too.

Mrsww I can't believe this tomorrow, what's going to happen.  I bet April 4th seems a long time away for you..... Do you feel any different?


----------



## Toni99

Hi ladies sorry i have been quite for a while still been keeping an eye out for you all and keeping my self posted on your journeys 

Mrsww- So happy you got to have your treatment hope your not driving your self too insane with your 2ww an just relaxing and enjoying yourself  positive thoughts for you hope this is your month 

alanna908- good luck with your 2ww hoping for a BFP for you. That does seem kind of rushed but maybe with the amount of money iui costs time after time they might think IVF would work better for you?? maybe i dono but what ever you do make sure your 100% with your decision don't let them run with there decisions push and ask why. Hope you get some better advise as i arnt really in the same situation but good luck with your 2ww 

Lulu- Good luck for tomorrow how exciting  positive thoughts for you big hugs 

Hope everybody else is doing well and enjoying the sun today 

AFM- We are on day 3 today but we have had to have a tracking cycle this month so iui will be next cycle gutted but the nurse was lovely had our scan and we saw a few follicles and there was 1 at 8mm she said all was as it should be and looked great and back in for a scan day 10 and day 14 and then we should no if we need medicated iui or natural but its looking like it will be unmediated.
xx


----------



## susieg2404

Hi everyone!

I have just spent the last half hour reading last months posts 

I am on day 8 of my 1st cycle of IUI and already been an emotional rollercoaster. Went for baseline scan on day2 and my womb lining was too thick (9mm when it has to be under 6) so had to go back on day 3 and as it was 6.4mm was still too thick and was told I wouldn't be given clomid this month and if it wasn't down by day 5 we would have to wait until next month 
Luckily after 2 days of worrying it was fine and I got my first gonal F injection on day 5 and another yesterday on day 7. Have felt like I have PMT since Friday much to my hubby's joy and been ready to burst into tears at the drop of a hat (he banned me from watching Sports Relief on Friday lol)
Going for my next gonal F injection tomorrow but can't remember if I get  a scan tomorrow or have to wait until Thursday and I'm getting SOOOO impatient to find out if my follies are growing!! And also worried sick there will be too many and cycle will be abandoned 

Sorry for such a long post but I'm driving myself crazy and no one understands unless they have been there!

Lots of baby dust to everyone on 2ww

Susie


----------



## Lulu s

Hi guys. Iui is so stressful isn't it. So much to learn and try and understand. The nurses I have spoken to are kinda against these sort of sites. I understand why, but I think this sight is so helpful and supportive. Google however is not, so I've tried to stop using it as it's making me confused, over anxious and slightly crazy. 
So, rather than using google I'm going to source some info from you guys if that's ok, 
So I'm due to have first iui tomorrow at 2pm with donor sperm. No fertility problems at all. Same sex relationship. Total, follicle 18.1mm. Womb lining excellent. Told to take my trigger injection which I did at 12noon today. This morning home ovulation test neg. just repeated, it's positive. Does this mean I've ovulated, I'm due to ovulate? Is this ok? Will it still time ok with tomorrow's iui at two? So many questions, that's what happens when you don't use google
I hope everyone's ok. Any people have news or updates? Xx


----------



## Laura2009

Hi Susieg2404 and Sas06 it looks like we are around the same time. I'm day 6 and using gonal f, also having acupuncture. Back to the hospital Thursday for scan and bloods and then they are hopefully doing Insemination Saturday or Monday as I tend to respond really well! 
Hi Lulu I'm not sure about home ovulation kits as I usually go on what hospital says. Good luck for tomorrow! 

Fingers crossed March/April is good to us all


----------



## mrsww

Lulu - once I had the trigger shot I didn't use the OPK's only because treatment would have gone ahead anyway and I figured it was one less thing to think about.  It sounds exactly like the timings I had with my IUI so I would just go with it.

What I'm coming to realise is there is so much we can't control early on in treatment so we should try and relax and go with the flow.  Definitely the right thing to step away from google but glad of the support here.


----------



## Lulu s

Thank you! How you feeling? Xx


----------



## mrsww

Its great to have the support.

AFM - I'm feeling ok, not overwhelmingly positive or negative just trying to relax and not think about what could be happening inside.  Have a few twinges but thats about all which makes sense cos its still early days.


----------



## susieg2404

Laura2009 said:


> Hi Susieg2404 and Sas06 it looks like we are around the same time. I'm day 6 and using gonal f, also having acupuncture. Back to the hospital Thursday for scan and bloods and then they are hopefully doing Insemination Saturday or Monday as I tend to respond really well!
> Hi Lulu I'm not sure about home ovulation kits as I usually go on what hospital says. Good luck for tomorrow!
> 
> Fingers crossed March/April is good to us all


hi Laura!

How are you finding the gonal f? Are you on it daily or alternate days? We've been told last gonal f injection tomorrow and scan on thursday and if follicles have responded then its trigger on thursday night and insemination on friday. If I dont respond well enough it will be monday as the clinic doesnt open at weekends.

I cant believe im saying this but I actually WANT them to give me a scan tonorrow so I know how everythings coming along!!!


----------



## Laura2009

Hi Susie

Gonal f everynight at 10pm. I'm finding it ok to be honest I'm on a pretty low dose only 50. I'm having a scan Thursday too so looks like we will be around the same time!! I'm hoping they won't do my insemination until Monday then it gives follicles a bit more time to mature. Having acupuncture alongside which seems to be helping to keep me chilled. 

Is this your first IUI? How are you finding it all?!


----------



## susieg2404

Yes its our 1st cycle after waiting on nhs list for nearly 2 years in total between all the tests and the actual 9 month waiting list - can't quite believe its actually happening.

after the initial scare of my lining being too thick im just so relieved to be starting. In a normal cycle I will be on clomid for days 2-5 then 75 of gonal f on days 5, 7 and 9. So far its made me really emotional and got a headache on and off and some twitches in my abdomen. Just like pmt really and definitely not anything I cant handle to finally get this underway.

im trying not to get my hopes up this month since its only month 1 and I didnt get the clomid but we're unexplained so maybe we wont miss the clomid. Just dying to find out how my follies are responding

fingers crossed both of our scans are good on thursday


----------



## Laura2009

Fingers crossed for Thursday for us both!


----------



## Divas212

Wow there seems to be so many of us this time around.....just taken me ages to read thru who is who and where everyone is up to, don't think I'll ever remember!!

My AF arrived on Saturday, picking up the menopur tomorrow to start the injections again with a scan booked in for next Monday, hope it's fourth time lucky, saw two magpies just after the phone call with the clinic, good omen or just 2 birds going about their daily business who knows?!?! Haha good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Lulu s

Fingers crossed to everyone about to embark on treatment on currently on the 2ww! 
Xxxx


----------



## MJ1981

Lulu s - my IUI is tomorrow as well  

Went for a scan today and I have one 'perfect' follie and a second one at 15mm. So I was given my trigger shot and booked in for IUI tomorrow. Third time lucky?!?!


----------



## susieg2404

Divas212 said:


> Wow there seems to be so many of us this time around.....just taken me ages to read thru who is who and where everyone is up to, don't think I'll ever remember!!
> 
> My AF arrived on Saturday, picking up the menopur tomorrow to start the injections again with a scan booked in for next Monday, hope it's fourth time lucky, saw two magpies just after the phone call with the clinic, good omen or just 2 birds going about their daily business who knows?!?! Haha good luck everyone!!!


Best of luck! And definitely a good omen x


----------



## susieg2404

MJ1981 said:


> Lulu s - my IUI is tomorrow as well
> 
> Went for a scan today and I have one 'perfect' follie and a second one at 15mm. So I was given my trigger shot and booked in for IUI tomorrow. Third time lucky?!?!


everything crossed for you x


----------



## mrsww

Good luck for treatments today hopefully its a relaxed experience.

AFM - just finished night shift and can't wait to crawl into bed especially as its raining.  My younger sister has just announced she's pregnant, I'm gutted, was so hoping that I'd have first grandchild in family but its not to be.  Didnt realise how upset this news would make me and my wife says we should be happy for her which I am but so hard when I want a bb too.  I so thought by this time I'd have felt something different in my body but nothing and I'm not expecting a positive in 10 days.  Almost want to think it will be negative as then maybe it wont be so hard when it is.  Sorry for the moans.


----------



## Lulu s

Mrs ww.....
It's okay to moan and to be upset about your sister.  Bittersweet hey! I get it.  I'd feel the same.  
You need to try and think positive.  Just try..... As hard as it may be...... Be strong and keep those fingers crossed xx


----------



## CherinPar

Mrsww: I'm sorry, I know how hard that is!  In my opinion it is ok (and normal) to feel gutted and sad by your sisters good news.  I started TTC a year before my best friend, and one month after their honeymoon she got pregnant after their FIRST month of trying.  She now has a beautiful baby girl, which stirs up so many emotions for me.  I imagined I would be pregnant before her, or together, and now she is Mom.  After she excitedly told me, I felt so sad and scared that my lucky month would never come.  (I was happy for her, it was just masked by so many other emotions it was ..and is still...hard to feel sometimes.)  My husband said "feel what you feel, but don't let this crush you.  Our journeys are different, and me and our future kid need you to stay positive."  His little pep talk really helped me.  

I am really hoping that this is your month, and the start of a new Journey for you and your wife!!


----------



## susieg2404

Totally feel your pain MrsWW. I have just started IUI after a 2 year wait. Less than a year ago my younger brother and his partner applied to adopt. Coincidentally they are being approved this month. My Mum keeps excitedly talking about 2 grandchildren after both of our horrible journeys.  I have to remind her that my brother is definitely getting a baby and is almost at the end of his process while we might get a baby and the horrible part of our journey is really just starting and that while his might have been difficult he has always known at the end he will have a baby and hasnt had to have his body invaded by internal ultrasounds and pumped full of hormones.

dont get me wrong im delighted for him and cant wait to be an auntie but it still upsets me


----------



## Lulu s

Less than 4 hours for our it's iui attempt. 
Feeling so many emotions..... Most good ones x


----------



## susieg2404

Everything crossed for you Lulu x


----------



## Divas212

Mrs ww - totally understand how you feel, a friend of mine started trying for a baby at the start of our treatment, she got pregnant so eassily and has a beautiful daughter, she didn't know what we were going through and it was so hard for us to watch her blooming. Her daughter is the cutest baby I have ever seen in my life, I'm extremely happy for her but it is a bit bitter sweet as someone else said.

Totally understand the thought of believing it's going to be negative too, that's kinda how I try to deal with it, try to protect myself from the disappointment, my DP is the positive one and I think it really hits her harder coz everytime she is convinced it has worked!! Big hugs to u both....such a great way your iui was done tho and fingers crossed  xxx


----------



## Lulu s

Well.... It's done! 
Now on 2ww. I'm scared our sample is going to fall out


----------



## alanna908

Don't worry about that, they shoot it up there high enough. Did they show you on ultrasound while they were doing it?

GL & baby dust!


----------



## Lulu s

No they didn't. She said our donor had good swimmers though. And cervix etc looked good. Bit more uncomfortable than I thought and now I keep forgetting about the crazy thing that could be happening inside..... 
How u? Xx


----------



## mrsww

Yay, Lulu.  Hope all goes well and that you don't drive yourself crazy over the next two weeks.  Wish there was some kind of spark when egg and sperm meet!

Thanks all for the understanding words about my earlier upset regarding my sisters news.  I had a nap and feel exhausted still, likely to be I over slept because its so cold I wanted to stay in bed, in fact I'm still in bed!  Had a few tears and trying to cheer up before wife gets back from work as she's having a busy time at work and then if I'm upset she gets upset too.  Will renew the positive thoughts as thats the best thing to do, and I've eaten some biscuits too.


----------



## Sas06

Mrsww- sorry you've been upset it always seems when people are doung any kind of fertility treatment people around fall pregnant I have a friend who got married last year and decided they would start ttc in jan and she fallen preg straight way must admit I was so happy for her but at the same time thinking why can't I fall natural.  But keep positive and it will happen 

Lulu- good news it's all done and your in the 2ww now keep yourself busy try not to test early.  Wish you all the luck x


----------



## CherinPar

Good Luck Lulu!!!  I hope these two weeks fly by to a beautiful little heartbeat soon!


----------



## MJ1981

I had my IUI this morning and I'm now trying to relax and stay as positive as possible. The IUI itself was quite quickly over but it was a different nurse and in a different room this time which made it feel altogether different. Maybe that's a good sign 

Mrsww - I can really relate to how you feel. We started TTC two years ago and I had 3 friends having babies during that time with another 2 on their way. One of my closest friends always mentioned that she was not keen on having children and both her and her husband would prefer to focus on their career...well, she became pregnant about two month after she told me that and explained 'I just forgot to take the pill on one day.' I was so upset because she first really didn't care and was more like 'oh well, we may as well have a baby now that I'm pregnant'. It's nice to see that she is now really happy with her little boy and has become super mumsy but I will never understand why some women get pregnant just like that without actually wanting children and us lovely ladies have to go through so much pain.


----------



## Scooter39

I'm out for this month....AF arrived yesterday....so didn't even get to test date   

Hoping they'll let me run straight onto 2nd cycle this week....spent about 24hrs being a bit mopey about it all....but have now bounced back into positive mode!!! So am hoping to join you all in an April cycle if I can!

Mrsww: hope you're getting on OK....I am def going to try and keep myself busier in next 2ww....I think I cancelled a lot of stuff to try and make it a lot more relaxing, but actually all that meant is that I spent more time analysing any twinge!!!

MJ1981: good luck for the 2ww! I totally agree with Mrsww....it would be SO nice to have some kind of sign that things are 'going on' down there once insemination done!!! 

Lulu: glad your IUI went well today.....hope you've had a nice relaxing day! 14 days to wait it out....stay away from the Preg tests!!

Divas212: you made me laugh so much re magpie thing as that's what I've been doing ALL the time...I looked like a mad thing keep saluting all the time!!!  

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well!! We need our own little 2ww list for IUI as there will be a lot of us in April if all goes well!!


----------



## susieg2404

Sorry to hear that Scooter - nice to see you being so positive about starting next try

Definitely looking like lots of April 2WW, think I'm going to drive myself demented  

I saw THREE pairs of magpies this morning on way for my day 9 injection so have to take that as a good sign. Though if it had been 3 single ones I would have ignored them - I only believe superstition if it's good signs


----------



## susieg2404

Loads of baby dust Lulu and MJ1981 xx


----------



## Camsie

Lulu s said:


> Less than 4 hours for our it's iui attempt.
> Feeling so many emotions..... Most good ones x


Best of luck x


----------



## CherinPar

Hope it went well Camsie!!      How are you feeling now?


----------



## Lulu s

Hi everyone, how are we all?
I'm on day 2 of 2ww.  Actually not as bad as I thought.  I keep forgetting and then when I remember I get a pang of wow!
I've had a splitting headache since last night.  I've drank lots of water but it's not shifting.  Any idea why and can I take paracetamol?


----------



## susieg2404

Hi Lulu

I'm no expert but you can take paracetamol when you're pregnant so I can't see why you couldn't while you wait to find out!

Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Lulu s

I've just taken a couple.  Thank you.  Also..... Very tired.  And can't stop eating! Would this be the trigger? Xx


----------



## Laura2009

Good luck for your 2 WW Lulu and MJ1981! 

Afm I'm back to the hospital tomorrow for scan and blood tests. Hoping for IUI Monday but then hospital are thinking Saturday (which I think is too early). Off to acupuncture again tomorrow too! 

Good Luck to everyone else I've missed!


----------



## mrsww

Lulu - hope the paracetamol works, keeps up with the fluid and hope you get some good rest.

Laura - exciting times ahead.  Hope you can make a plan that you're positive with the clinic.

Scooter - sorry it wasn't a positive this time, best of luck for next cycle.

MJ - good luck with the 2WW.  

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM - I feel slightly better after my meltdown yesterday.  My wife has been super nice and got me a lovely bunch of flowers today.  I've two more night shifts and then am off for a week, am so tired and looking forward to some good quality sleep and rest.  My birthday on Saturday and half way through the 2WW, no signs or anything.  Surely they could invent an earlier test?


----------



## jefnerf

Sorry been a while since I updating as have been feeling down about not being able to go ahead last month, it all felt like nothing wasn't happening and I was feeling anxious and having second-thoughts!

Any ways period is due tomorrow so will ring for a baseline scan for Friday and get started on the gonal-f!

Hope everyone is alright!

Fingers crossed for those on their 2ww!


----------



## susieg2404

Jefnerf - hope AF has turned up on time and you can get started ASAP

Laura - how did the scans and tests go

Lulu - hope you're feeling better today

MJ - how's the 2WW treating you so far
Hope everyone else is doing well today

Just been for my day 11 scan and have 1 follie at 21mm, 1 at 19mm and a smaller one at 14mm. Doing my trigger today at noon and booked in for my first IUI at noon tomorrow 

Excited and terrified in equal measure


----------



## mrsww

jefnerf - the waiting is the most frustrating thing and I hope you are finding some nice things to do.  It will be your turn for IUI soon.

Susie - good luck for IUI tomorrow, hope you can get some rest and that you've got a plan for after treatment that involves something fun and relaxing.


----------



## susieg2404

Thanks Mrsww!

We have family staying Friday and Saturday and meeting my parents, brother and his partner for Mothers Day tea on Sunday so fun but not much relaxing (although I have taken tomorrow off work so I can put my feet up in the afternoon before everyone arrives)

And we're off to Liverpool next weekend for the Grand National (my hubbys xmas present) and a visit to Cheshire Oaks (my non xmas present lol) then I'm off work for a week.

Fully expecting it to be the longest 2 weeks of my life though 

Hope you're still feeling positive and your lovely wife is still cheering you up


----------



## susieg2404

PS in case I forget, Happy Birthday for Saturday x


----------



## Laura2009

Hi Susieg2404
Had my day 8 scan & bloods. I only have 1 folly on left side measuring at 16. Calling for blood results after 2pm. Just had acupuncture too. For some reason I feel really negative about this one. Last time I had 2 follicles and got negative so not holding much hope out with 1. They are hoping to do treatment either Saturday (day 10) or Monday (day 12). Anyone else had IUI so early in their cycle?!
I'm sorry for moaning. Going to snuggle up in bed & try and get some sleep as didn't sleep great last night! 
Good Luck for your IUI tomorrow  lots of positive thoughts !


----------



## susieg2404

Thanks Laura!

Stay positive - it only takes one


----------



## Toni99

Just had conformation from xytex our sperm will be here tuesday 
Good luck to all on 2WW 
xx


----------



## susieg2404

Exciting Toni


----------



## jefnerf

Period hasn't arrived today so that's annoying :/


----------



## Scooter39

Jefnerf: mine did the same 1st cycle!!! Ironic isn't it....one minute we're praying for it not to arrive....the next minute we're praying for it to arrive!!!! Hang in there....will come when you least expect it!!


----------



## MJ1981

Laura2009 - my IUIs have always been on day 13 (I think) but the nurse told me that it absolutely depends on how you react to the medication or the length of your cycle.

I had my IUI on Tuesday and as I was sitting on the train today, I realised something quite bizarre/interesting/shocking/...: My grandpa had passed away the exact same date 20 years ago. I didn't know if I wanted to cry or smile when I realised. He always looked after me as a child so maybe this is a sign? I know, I know, just a nice coincidence, but how amazing would it be if I would get a BFP in about two weeks, right?


----------



## Sas06

Hi ladies had my day 7 scan today not even half has many follicles as last months cycle but have 3 all at 15mm so being re scanned Monday cause if one of then doesn't disappear as only aloud 2 over 14mm at our clinic  but if all goes to plan iui going to be wed.  Feeling very nervous incase it doesn't go to plan as thighs is 1st I've reacted so quickly to gonal-f normally goes on for at least another week. 

How's every when else getting on?


----------



## Laura2009

Hi ladies

Just took my ovitrille and going in for IUI tomorrow at 12:40. Does that timing sound right? I will only be day 10. Yesterday my follicle was 16. Oestrogen levels were 1240 and LH was 4.8?!


----------



## Sas06

Hi Laura think it sounds right clinic seem to be different every where at my clinch when you do ovitrille iui 36 hrs later but I've seen a few of the ladies on here having it done the next day, good luck amd fingers crossed for you.


----------



## jefnerf

Still no period... so now I'm wondering if i ovulated late and could have done it in March!  FML!


----------



## Mich777

Hi all
Hope you don't mind me joining in - I need some advice please!

I've just had my 1st iui and I'm panicking the timing was wrong
I had 18mm follicle Monday
Took trigger shot Tuesday night 10pm
Iui midday Thursday ( cd 14)
When I woke up weds morning my temp had shot up and cervical mucus was white and creamy. 
I feel like I already ovulated naturally overnight Tuesday and the iui Thursday was too late... Does anyone know what ovitrelle actually does? Would it release a 2nd egg if I did naturally ovulate early? Also would it cause temp spike and thick creamy cm? 
My fertility clinic don't seem to be able to answer any questions...
They just refused to scan me before iui and said I should go ahead 
I can't stop crying today and feel nuts!!!
Good luck to all  Michelle xxx


----------



## jefnerf

Ohh that seems crappy that they didn't scan you :S  I have no experience though so cannot help but just wanted to offer some support xx


----------



## susieg2404

So confusing Laura and Michelle!

I had my 1st iui today. I had scan yesterday morning (day 11) and had 1 at 19mm and 1 at 21mm. Did my ovitrelle at noon yesterday and iui at noon today

how can we all be having the same procedure and have the clinics do it so differently

I dont know what CM should be like but I had some EWCM last night  and this morning


----------



## mrsww

I guess each clinic works different and I would hope they adjust each treatment for each person as we are all different.  My clinic waits until pick up positive on the OPK then go in the next day.  I had a scan on day 14 as I wasn't picking up positives on the OPKs, had trigger shot and IUI nearly 24 hours later.  Still in 2ww but trying not to stress as its not good for anyone.  Hopefully we can all have a relaxing weekend without worry of every twinge.

Jefnerf, hope AF turns up soon.


----------



## MJ1981

My clinic always does scans to check follie size and then they do the trigger shot. My IUI has always been 25 hours after the trigger shot. Not sure if that helps or confuses everyone even more 

After I felt really exhausted yesterday, I feel completely normal today, no symptoms whatsoever...I guess all I can do is wait


----------



## Mich777

Thanks for the replies - I think I will go for the pos opk option next month - it's so hard to know what to do!! How are you all finding clomid? I will discuss that with them  too - with so few chances I'm just very keen to get the timing right! My fertility centre seems a. Bit of a blanket approach and one size fits alll ... Where are you all based?


----------



## susieg2404

With you on the exhaustion MJ!

I came home from the clinic and slept for 2 hours and I'm still shattered

been getting some cramping too

Michelle, definitely add in anything helps put your mind at rest but fingers crossed you wont need another go

Ps im in Glasgow


----------



## Laura2009

Hi Mich777 I'm based in Sheffield!


----------



## Mich777

Hi! I'm down in brighton .. It's so comforting knowing I'm not the only one going through iui..and having you all for support so glad I joined this site today . Does anyone know if ovitrelle makes you release 1 or more eggs?? X


----------



## jefnerf

I'm in Tyne & Wear


----------



## susieg2404

How's everyone feeling today?

Slept for 8 hours straight last night for the first time in forever and symptom free so far today. Cramping and headache are gone and for the first time since started this cycle I feel calm and content (have been ready to cry at the drop of a hat since I started the Gonal F)

I know this feeling won't last as the impatience kicks in so going to make the most of it!!!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## Laura2009

Hi all IUI is completed so now on the dreaded 2ww! Feel relieved now it's done and hopefully the next 2 weeks will fly by!
Glad you are feeling fab Susieg2404.
Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## jefnerf

Ahh fingers crossed your 2WW goes quickly and you get your BFP! 

AFM still no period!  Very cross at my body lol


----------



## susieg2404

Glad it went well Laura, hope we manage to get through the next 2 weeks without going nuts!

Jefnerf, hope AF turns up soon x


----------



## joiedevivre

Hey ladies,
I was planning on joining you this last week for my next iui cycle but ended up testing and got a surprise natural BFP!! Over the moon and also scared given my recent miscarriage, but hoping this will work out.  Just wanted to let you all know that it can happen naturally too despite what the experts tell you and the length of time you've been trying!
Wanted to wish all of you ladies in the 2ww good luck and hope to see you all on the waiting for early scans board!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Joiedevivre*,  Massive congratulations  That's super news. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. Xx


----------



## jefnerf

Excellent news joiedevivre!!


----------



## CherinPar

Hello Ladies,  IUI #2 is scheduled for tomorrow at 12:30 p.m!!  This cycle has been so uncomfortable, but I am feeling opitimistic.  Question for your girls: how many hours before IUI did you girls trigger?  Did you have constant mild cramps the day of trigger?


----------



## CherinPar

sorry everyone, Looking back I see many of you have already answered the "when did you trigger question"  This group is so helpful, so grateful  to have found it!  Any one else starting their TWW this week?


----------



## susieg2404

Congratulations Joiedevivre!

Good luck for tomorrow CherinPar. I had cramps on trigger day and on iui day. Nothing yesterday but back today (not as bad though)


----------



## Laura2009

Congratulations Joiedevivre that's wonderful news! 

I'm feeling really sore today had really bad tummy ache (like a stitch). They really struggled with the catheter so think it's just from all the fiddling about they did. Back for more acupuncture on Wednesday. Trying to plan lots in to keep my mind off it all.

Hope all you lovely ladies have had a brill weekend


----------



## MJ1981

Congratulations Joiedevivre!! It always feels so great to see a BFP on here!
I'm still more or less symptoms free - only a few very mild cramps here and there...and of course annoyed with the 2WW


----------



## joiedevivre

Thanks ladies. To answer your question cherinpar, I also had cramping on the days of iui (I had it done two days in a row) and then on/off during the 2ww.  Good luck to everyone waiting or about to be in the 2ww!


----------



## Divas212

Congrats Joiedevivre, fantastic news!!!

AFM we are in the process of the menopur injections but we've been rubbish this time around keep forgetting it's injection time so not been at exactly the same time everyday.....scan on wens morning so hoping it'll b ok with a view to have iui on Thursday or Friday dependant on scan results..... We're both just kinda going thru the motions, don't really expect much in all honesty as this will be the 4th iui we've had.

Good lucktxo everyone


----------



## susieg2404

Hi Divas212

I know its easy for me to say, but try to stay positive. 

I didn't have my Gonal F injections at the same time each day and my follicles were fine


----------



## susieg2404

Had my post IUI scan this morning and both large follicles have ovulated so 2 eggs in the running 

Told my period will be due on 10th and if it doesn't come I've to take a urine sample to the hospital on the 15th. I have 2 issues with this - there is no way in hell I will last 5 days after my period is due before testing myself  and I thought the point of the hospital test was to get a blood test to confirm your home test and to check that the levels are high enough to indicate a viable pregnancy  Also said that my early scan would be at 8 weeks when everyone else I've seen on here has been 6 weeks. Feeling a bit confused now 

TMI alert - I am 3 Dpiui today and been cramping on and off but this morning my bowels have went a bit nuts (usually happens to me on day 1 of my period) has anyone else had this problem? I feel ok otherwise but its left me feeling a bit washed out


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*, I don't think they have to be exactly the same time? Best of luck with this attempt. Fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## susieg2404

I'm now getting really sharp pains - like ovulation pain but way stronger and nurse confirmed this morning that I have already ovulated


----------



## mrsww

Susie - I've had all sorts of aches and pains over the past nine days since my IUI so just go with what ever your body throws at you.  Pretty sure some of it is in our heads as we are super hyper aware of what could be happening.

Congats joiedevivre - we needed someone to break into the positives.  

Laura - hope you can have a relaxed 2WW.

CherinPar - hopefully you're resting now after your IUI.

jefnerf - any sign of AF?  So frustrating when our bodies don't play ball but hopefully you can go with this cycle.

Hopefully everyone else is doing well.

AFM - day nine of 2WW and no signs of anything happening.  I've had a few twinges and am very tired but just come off seven weeks of night shifts so am thinking thats why.  Also am battling a low grade cold, just feel under the weather.  I'm off this week and am going to relax and relax.  Have been arguing with myself about doing a secret pregnancy test - go between yes I should because if its positive it will be amazing to no not to do one because if its negative it will be disheartening and I wouldn't fully believe it either.  I even opened up the pregnancy test yesterday but resisted.  I am now doing knicker watch as AF could be here within in days anyway.  Its been a long nine days!


----------



## Sas06

This cycle over for me this month have 3 follicles over 15mm 
So have to wait for next AF


----------



## susieg2404

I know Mrsww Im pretty sure my mind is playing tricks on me and the sharp pains have gone now. 

I'm thinking about testing out the trigger shot this week as I KNOW I wont be able to stop myself testing early next week and want to be sure there's no risk of false positives but worried that if I start I'll get into a cycle of testing everyday and will have driven myself nuts by next week

Oh that sucks SAS06


----------



## jefnerf

Oh no Sas!  That's so unfair 

No AF here  So confused!


----------



## CherinPar

Hi Ladies,  IUI#2 is finished. My perfect plan/timing all fell apart when the lab was running behind.  Then my sample was ready during the French lunch break, so I had to wait an extra hour.  Once I got to my doctors office with husbands swimmers in hand, my Dr. said I was "in the process of ovulating", so I am not sure if that is a good thing, or if we were behind the game a little??
Followed up with an acupuncture session where I fell asleep and dreamt I was pregnant, so I am hopeful 
TWW starts now!


----------



## ewonline

Hi All. Just wanted to say hi. New to the site after TTC for 5 years. First round of IUI just upbruptly ended for me at 12 dpo with some bright red spotting. Usually I will spot for 6 days prior so at least the medication (buseralin, pregnon and pregnyl) helped that I guess. Clomid didn't work as have me cysts. Feeling pretty low. Sorry to come on with a such a Debbie downer post, just really gutted XX


----------



## Camsie

CherinPar said:


> Hope it went well Camsie!!   How are you feeling now?


Hi CherinPar, sorry only just seen this, I've been mostly on the 2ww board. Procedure all went well, Dr convinced that its all perfect. I'm now on day 10 of 2ww and have had some cramping and my skin has gone crazy, but I think thats from the progesterone. I couldn't wait any longer so took a test this morning which was negative. Am still going to take one on Friday, my official 14 day date, but I'm not feeling optimistic.

But hey, it was my first IUI. This could be a long journey and I'm prepared for that. Keeping positive, keeping realistic.

Hope everyone is ok and that things are going well xx


----------



## Lulu s

It's 530am.  But I must just share this.  Yesterday afternoon/eve I had sore boobs and lower tummy cramping.  Mild but it fled like AF.  Today I'm 7 days into 2ww and AF is due in 6 days.  I went to the loo during the night..... TMI.......i had a very very light pink, not really discharge, but basically tissue was light pink when I wiped.  Nothing since.  Tummy ache practically gone.  Boobs a little tender.
Is this all a good thing?
Hope everyone's ok....... Xxx


----------



## AnnaBre

Hi everyone!
Lulu s: that sounds a lot like implantation bleed to me...

Ewonline: sorry to hear  

Jefnerf: I am also still waiting for AF. Called the clinic yesterday, and they gave me some pills to kick start my cycle.....Im not good at waiting!!!

Susieg2404: I tested out the trigger the first 2 times, at least I know  now that it takes 11 days for me. But as soon as I reached 10dpo, I started testing 2/3 times a day     coulnt help myself! Cant really say I wont do it again....

Sas06: sorry to hear your IUI got cancelled  

Divas: hang in there, it will be worth it in the end xxx

Joiedevive: OMW!! I am so happy for you    , its not often this thread gets to use these smileys

2ww ladies: fingers crossed for everyone of you!!


----------



## susieg2404

Lulu definitely sounds like it could be implantation. Fingers crossed!

Camsie 10 days is early it could easily turn into a positive

Anna that must have cost a fortune!!!

I tested this morning and the trigger is gone so can wait until next week now. My body is definitely messing with me! Im getting all my pre AF symptoms 10 days early and im not on progesterone.  If I get a positive at the the end then thats ok but if not me and mother nature are going to have to have words 

hope everyone is doing well and for those who have been disappointed, big hugs and best of luck for next time


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Hello everyone!

I'm nervously re-joining FF today after some time away.
I have a beautiful 4.5yo DD from an ICSI + SSR cycle in 2009, and we've finally plucked up courage to try again but have made the decision to opt for DIUI this time (for many reasons).

I thought DIUI would be a breeze and I probably wouldn't post on FF - ha! It's just as nerve-wracking and I'm being scanned and having bloods daily!! In face, I'm visiting my clinic more with this cycle! 

I had OHSS 5 years ago, so on v.low dose of Gonal F, and it seems I'm progressing more slowly than the clinic had predicted. On day 13 with lead follie of 16mm (no change from yday) and waiting for clinic to ring. 

I suppose a slow growth is better than too much - my clinic will not risk a multiple pg (as much as they can prevent one) because my DS was stillborn.

I've been lurking on this board for a few weeks and decided it was time to say hello!

Good luck to us all! Xx


----------



## susieg2404

Welcome back Jazz!

So sorry to hear about your baby boy. Your daughter is gorgeous

definitely better too slow than overstimulated. Fingers crossed for you that all goes well


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Thank you for the lovely welcome Susieg!

Feels so good to be back on FF - it's like coming home


----------



## jefnerf

Oh Anna how weird is that?!  I wonder what is going wrong with us?!


----------



## Divas212

Thanks for the support everyone, scan in the morning see how the follies are doing x


----------



## Divas212

So the scan says I have 4 follies, 2 at 13, 1 at 10 and 1 at 8.5, another scan booked for Friday. I'll probably be ready on Friday but as it's weekend can't have iui until Monday but now worried Monday will be too late? :-/


----------



## susieg2404

What did the clinic say about the timing? Mine doesn't open on weekends either


----------



## Divas212

We are split between 2 clinics because we are funded and the communication between them is kinda hit and miss.... They basically said well your iui will be done on Monday, trigger shot on Sunday...I'm just worried I'll ovulate naturally over the weekend, it'll be ok if it happens on Sunday but not if it happens on Saturday. Dosent look like we can do anything about it, can't help but think it'll be a wasted go.....oh well if it is it'll be 1 step closer to Ivf.


----------



## susieg2404

Where would the weekend fall in your "natural" cycle? If you're really worried you could.maybe ask them to rescan you tomorrow in case you would be ready on friday. 

Hope it works out for you, this is all stressful enough without having something else to worry about


----------



## Divas212

Saturday will be day 15, spoke to the clinic about a scan tomorrow but they said there is no point because my largest follies are only 13 so won't be ready..... Just so frustrating, here's hoping I don't ovulate on Saturday!!!


----------



## Laura2009

Hi Divas212

Won't your clinic do a blood test for you Friday?! Just before my IUI I was scanned on the Thursday and then brought back Friday for blood tests and then had IUI Saturday. 
My clinic said better to do IUI earlier than miss ovulation? Fingers crossed you get sorted! 
Least if it looks like you are ovulating (Friday)  then maybe they could do IUI Friday instead of waiting until Monday?


----------



## Sas06

Divas212- are you doing buserelin ((suprecur) to prevent ovulation


----------



## Divas212

Laura no unfortunately not  
Sas no they not mentioned that either, although will ask them on Friday


----------



## Sas06

Oh my clinic gives you that to stop you ovulate and the gonal-f to make follicle grown then they can control it then once everything right size do the hcg shot and 36hr later iui would be done. 
May be worth if this cycle didn't work ask to do the buserelin then you wouldn't have the added stress of worry about ovulation window being missed


----------



## Sas06

As my cycle was canceled the nurse said something about next cycle they need to check that ovaries have recovered has anyone herd or had this as they never said this to me last months that didn't work feeling abit crappy and uncertain about it all


----------



## Laura2009

That's rubbish Divasa212! On my first cycle I took suprecur but my cycle was cancelled as I over responded with it! I hope you get sorted divas!



Sas06 said:


> As my cycle was canceled the nurse said something about next cycle they need to check that ovaries have recovered has anyone herd or had this as they never said this to me last months that didn't work feeling abit crappy and uncertain about it all


Not heard that before


----------



## susieg2404

Oh that's rubbish Sas06 - I hope everything's ok

Divas212 I don't get any of that either - is your clinic NHS as well? To be fair mine has all went ok but think that's only because this month happened to fit in to the right days. If this cycle doesn't work and AF comes when they say it will I think my timings will be all over the place. I thought the 2 years it took to get to the top of the list was the hard part but there are so many things to worry about


----------



## Divas212

We have 2 clinics, 1 is Nhs hospital who give us the injections and scans, the other is a private place that actually does the iui procedure. They never do bloods to check ovulation they always just scanned n when follies are 17 they phone the private place for them to arrange a time to go for procedure and it's them that tell us when to take the trigger. This is the way it works in out pct, I wish it was all at the 1 place would make it so much easier but I suppose we should count ourselves lucky we actually got funding, just loosing faith in iui very quickly tbh


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Divas - I'm really surprised by the lack of bloods - I've been scanned and had bloods daily since last Friday (Day9) with the exception of Sunday and the bloods have been a crucial part in detecting when I'll be ready for IUI. It's not just follicle size they need, the bloods show maturity of egg (by measuring estrogen) and likelihood of ovulation (LH levels). Hope that it all works out in the end.

AFM - another scan and bloods which thankfully showed that my lead follie had shot up from 16mm to 20mm in 1 day and my hormone levels had too, so it's Pregnyl at 2130 tonight ready for DIUI at 0930 Friday - v.excited! However, spanner in the works is that DH has just opened Pregnyl box to find there's no syringe (clinic gave us needles separately) so he's tearing around late night pharmacies in the hope he can get a syringe!!! Trying not to freak out as I wait for news! Cannot believe there's a chance this might not happen because we haven't got the right kit! :-(


----------



## Laura2009

Good Luck Jazz N Dylan! Hope you manage to get a syringe!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Oh my! DH ended up at A&E 35 mins away begging reception to ignore 4hr wait signs and allow him to plead his case to charge nurse! Somehow he arrived home at 2121, quickly mixed up the Pregnyl (lots of fafffing with ampoules and syringes and different sized needles for different steps) and was injecting me at 2130 bang on! Phew! 

DH of the year award coming his way!

What a journey this is already proving to be!

Sweet dreams everyone x


----------



## mrsww

Wow, this thread sure moves fast.  I've been checking in each day but not writing anything as have been grumpy and don't want to share grumpiness with anyone.  On Sunday my wife and I had a huge argument and its taken until now for the air to really clear, we never sleep on an argument but as we don't argue much it knocks us a bit when we do.  It was over such a stupid thing as well, possibly my fault but I don't want to admit it.  Then on Tuesday I thought AF was showing up and that made me cross.  However AF hasn't come and now there is 60 hours until I can test as I am holding out until OTD.  Its driving me crazy as I'm knicker watching for AF but hoping that I can at least test.  Argh, so frustrating.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## susieg2404

Jazz - that is one impressive husband you have!

Mrsww - you're only human! You've been pumped full of hormones, its going to take its toll emotionally so don't beat yourself up about it. Hopefully you and your wife are ok now and everything crossed for you that the knicker watch is fruitless and ends with a BFP


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

He sure is, Susie 

MrsSww - counting down hours always seems to take longer than days! Fingers crossed for a BFP on OTD! Glad you cleared the air with DW - as SusieG said, all these extra hormones don't help! X


----------



## CherinPar

Mrs.WW you are so close, really hoping you are back on here in 60 hours with an happy update!!    I found that by the end of the TWW last time the Progesterone really started to affect my system, and my emotions were all extreme.    Glad you two were able to work through it, and lets hope you two are celebrating soon!


----------



## Divas212

Jazz - maybe the lack of bloods is the reason it hasn't bloody worked for us....seriously not impressed!


----------



## Laura2009

MrsWW not long now until OTD will keep everything crossed you get your BFP.

Afm - this past few days I've felt horrendous. I've cried at the most ridiculous thing, been really really snappy & mardy. I now feel like AF is on it's way which I don't think is hèlping me. Sorry for moaning . I never thought i would be like this as wasn't last time!


----------



## susieg2404

I haven't been moody (so far!) but I have the concentration span of a flea


----------



## CherinPar

Hello TWW ladies:  Just a general check in...for those of you in the TWW how many more days to go until testing?


----------



## susieg2404

7 for me - if I can make myself wait that long


----------



## mrsww

One more day here but am pretty sure AF is on way and I could have tested this morning but chose not to as just want to stay in the 2WW bubble a little longer.  Keep bursting into tears and just feel miserable but will have to be positive if it really is a BFN as need to know whether to do treatment in this month which coincides with Easter or if we will wait a month.  Before next treatment I really do have to figure out how to deal with my emotions it feels like the past two weeks I've been grumpy, nasty to my wife which is the opposite of how I am and just out of sorts.  Its not going to be good for anyone if I can't deal with the feelings involved especially as I don't have drugs for an excuse as this cycle was natural.


----------



## MJ1981

I'll be testing on Monday...if AF doesn't show up before. I'm thinking I can feel the odd AF symptom but still hoping they are early pregnancy symptoms. I'm feeling more positive than during my last two 2WWs but really can't wait till Monday


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Divas - I'd be miffed about the bloods too, but hey, it could still work hon! I'm a great believer in PMA. 
MrsSWW - be gentle with yourself, it's an emotional experience and everyone around you needs to learn to deal with that part of this journey x

AFM - swimmers on board! Not the best number, but opted against thawing another vial, what will be will be! Got to be positive  So I'm kind of on the 2WW (been advised to just see if AF comes at usual time and then test if not so no OTD!) but as my cycle is 33-35 days long it's more like the 2.5WW  Plus no cyclogest which I was surprised by - all up to 'nature' now! X


----------



## susieg2404

Mrsww Really hope its a BFP for you (and me ) 

You dont need the drugs to feel stressed and emotional (they just make it worse!)

Maybe if you're feeling so uncertain a month off to spend some quality time destressing with your wife may not be a bad thing

Hopefully you wont need it though. Very best of luck and tons of baby dust for tomorrow xxx

MJ1981 I dont think I can wait until OTD either. Best of luck if you cave over the weekend

jazz - hope nature does the trick!


----------



## CherinPar

MJ, and MrsWW Good luck!!  The end of the tww is the hardest part with the anticipation!!    I hope both of you are pleasantly surprised, and we can start the congratulations!!!  
SusieG - I hope you are able to keep your mind busy over the next week   Luckily for me, next week is going to be very busy at work, so I am hoping it will fly by until testing day.  
Jass- CONGRATS!  Now to sit back and relax for 2.5 weeks until your BFP!


----------



## alanna908

Hi All,

After a horrible period last month my polyps were all cleared out of my uterus for iui this month, and I just got a call from the clinic, BFP! My very first. I am so excited and needed to share.

Thanks for everyone's support at the beginning of the month, it really helped me to stay calm and stress free. Here's hoping this is the end of this journey.

Good luck and baby dust to everyone awaiting their results.

Mrsww, don't be to hard on yourself, it surprised me how emotional it I was when I started down this road.


----------



## CherinPar

CONGRATS Alanna!!  Let's hope you are the first in a lucky streak of BFP's over the next couple of days!    Did this month feel different at all for you then previous ones?


----------



## alanna908

Thanks!! Lets hope!

It did feel a little different. But I shrugged it off as my imagination. 

I ate a lot more and drank more water. I've been less interested in coffee, which is weird for me and I didn't get a few of the symptoms I associate with AF.


----------



## Laura2009

Congratulations alanna908!! That's lovely news! Hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## Laura2009

Hi mrsww - hope you get your BFP tomorrow I know how hard it is to stay positive. I've been really bad this week since my IUI. I've caused arguments for no reason, crying at the silliest of things. Now got AF type cramps and I'm not due to test until next Saturday! Don't think it helped that I felt the IUI was done too early on day 10 and I had my overtrille injection 22 hours before IUI, they then struggled with the catheter grrrr!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Congratulations Alanna!! Fantastic news! Xx


----------



## alanna908

Thanks Jazz!! And good luck!


----------



## Divas212

Congrats Alanna.....fantastic news!!

AFM 2 follies at 16.... The other 2 at 8 & 10 so iui planned for Monday but still no bloods!! Trigger shot on Sunday but no idea if timings are right now due to lack of bloods


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Divas - follie size is spot on. Did you down reg before stimming? If so then you don't need to worry about natural ovulation before trigger shot. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## MJ1981

Fingers crossed *Divas* and *mrsww*

I'm starting to get AF symptoms I think


----------



## Laura2009

Stay positive mj1981, you are testing 5 days before me I think. I've been suffering with AF pains for 3 days now so I know how hard it is! I'm trying to block it out of my mind now and just hope the next 7 days fly by! 
Divas - good luck for your iui Monday


----------



## Divas212

Jazz- this may sound stupid but what's down reg?


----------



## mrsww

BfN for us.  A few tears from my wife, I'm a bit numb. AF arrived at 3am so haven't even tested. It's a rollercoaster of hopes and dreams dashed in a mighty blow.  We will contact clinic on Monday and hope to do another go in two weeks although it coincides with Easter and the month after my wife would most likely be away.

For those who are doing medicated IUI what are the reasons? My clinic wants to a few cycles of unmedicated but I do wonder about meds to up the chances particularly as it would help to understand my bodies response to meds if we had to move to IVF. Also cos of my age and AMH many people would just be recommended to go to IVF anyway.


----------



## Laura2009

Sorry to hear about your BFN mrsww.  

In 2008 I did 3 unmediated cycles which were all BFN's. They then put me on pregnyl (I think) and overtrille for the trigger. I fell pregnant 1st time using that. However I'm doing medicated cycle again & I had 1 failed attempt November 2013. In the 2ww at the moment (OTD next Saturday 12th April). Not holding much hope out as got terrible AF cramps etc


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Mrsww*, so sorry it's a bfn for you both  Had been watching and hoping this was your month. 
I did 3 unmedicated and then 3 on clomid. We did that to as you said just give us a bit more of a chance. 
Hope your both ok. X


----------



## AnnaBre

So sorry Mrsww    
I do medicated cycles because my cycles are irregular and I dont ovulate every month.


----------



## amandalmexico

Sorry you got another bfn mrsww. Perhaps try superovulation iui with gonal f. It helps produce more follicles up to three or four max given a higher chance of success. My clinic will let you do a cycle with three but no more due to risk of multiples. I have seen some ladies on here have there cycles cancelled with three follicles. So it depends on the clinic. Good luck.


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

MrsWW - so sorry hon xx
Divas - down regulating is when you take a drug such as Buserelin to stop your cycle so the clinic can control it fully; you do this for IVF but rarely for IUI. I just thought it might explain why the clinic got you to take your trigger shot at that time, but suspect it's simply the right time for what they know of your cycle xx


----------



## Sas06

Sorry for your bfn mrrww

As my cycle was canceled mon not sure what happening as AF due in 2wks but have arrived today is this bad any one experience of this 😀x


----------



## MJ1981

Sorry to hear about you BFN mrrww  

No sign of AF yet but I'm feeling awful today: getting a cold, pulled a muscle in my back and have a headache...plus the odd AF symptom  i really hope AF doesnt show up tomorrow so i can at keast test on Monday.


----------



## Divas212

Quick question for everyone who takes trigger shot.....how long b4 iui have u taken your trigger?

Mrsww- so sorry to hear of your bfn  massive hugs to u xxxxx
Mj- good luck got everything crossed for u xxx
Jazz - no down reg, bit unhappy with our clinic due to everyone seeming to have bloods for ovulation...no telling now that I have been releasing viable eggs...bit frustrating.
Jam & cream - any news on IVF

AFM - trigger shot today, IUI tomorrow and i'v got the day off for it too, so can just chill once it's done but once again my Dp is taking us to a show tomorrow night to keep our mind off it and has plenty planned for the tww, without doing too much, she's very organised, the 2ww is deffo the worst part of it for us both. Anybody i'v missed out good luck with planned iui, 2 ww and OTD xx


----------



## CherinPar

MrsWW,  Sorry to hear that this wasn't your month.  I am doing "lightly" medicated cycles, as my cycle is regular.  I think to increase my chances and control the cycle..(really speeds things up for me).

Diva's:  On line I've read that 36-42 hours is the norm.  I had my first one at 20 hours, and was sure it was too early after the fact.  This Month was scheduled at 31 hours and the Dr. did an ultrasound and confirmed I was "in the process of Ovulating" and the timing was good.  How she knew/saw...not really sure.  Hoping that 31 hours did the trick this month!


----------



## mrsww

Thank you everyone for your support.  It has been a run of emotions this weekend (not helped by a extra painful AF) - right now I'm feeling relieved (thats after being angry, sad, frustrated, depressed etc) that we are out of the 2WW even though it wasn't the result we wanted.  We are hoping to be able to try again in two weeks although it runs into Easter and I'm not sure of clinics opening hours over all the bank holidays.  If we don't do it April then it won't be until June cycle as my wife will most likely be away for May cycle. So glad to be able to pop on here and find people in the similar situation.  I hope that our paths to parenthood isn't too rocky and that we are holding a baby by this time next year. 

Divas - good luck for IUI tomorrow, I hope all the swimmers reach the egg quickly.

MJ - fingers crossed you get a positive tomorrow.

Sas - no idea what happens to our cycles when we are meant to be doing treatment but I hope your clinic has some answers.

Laura, Jam, Anna, Amanda and Jazz - thanks for sharing your experiences of medication to try.  Will discuss with clinic and hope we are able to get some extra help.  Hope your journeys are going well.

There are now 30 of us on this thread so very hard to keep up with the progress of everyone although I've gone onto my spread sheet and updated.  So far we have six BFN's and three BFP's (some people haven't updated for a while).  Great to have this supportive network for sure.


----------



## susieg2404

Absolutely gutted for you Mrsww   I have totally unexplained infertility and no problems with ovulation but I'm on medicated cycles so that my clinic can control my cycle. The drugs meant I had more than 1 large follicle like I would on a natural cycle and made them grow faster meaning that I was ready for trigger on day 11 and ovulated on day 12 on the day of Iui (I get ovulation pain so I know when I ovulate) instead of my normal day 14. They then scan the day after to confirm the follicles have "popped" to confirm ovulation


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

MrsWW I am so sorry to hear you got a BFN. I was sure it would be your month once you pin pointed your ovulation and i hope your clinic can sort something about the holidays. I am on a natural cycle too but and also considering medicated next time if need.


----------



## CherinPar

Hello Ladies.  Have any of you tried "Testing out the trigger"?  I have been reading about it online today, and am curious how many ladies have tried/are trying this?


----------



## susieg2404

I tested mine out last week CherinPar. I knew I would never trust a BFP otherwise. I got a really faint line the first day I tested and completely negative the following day


----------



## mrsww

We are back on track and I feel better now that we have another plan.  Our clinic is open over Easter (yay) so we are planning another natural cycle with scan to check follicles and also trigger shot.  If its another negative (I feel better with a plan B) we will do a medicated in July which leaves us time to have a meeting with consultant and for healthy eating and exercise plan.  Then if still no positive we will move to IVF.  

Cherin - Now have spent some time reading about testing the trigger and maybe I'll do it too on this cycle.  Maybe it will be useful for if there are more treatments.  Best buy some more sticks in

Divas - we had 22 hours between trigger shot and IUI however our clinic prefers 24 hours.  Hope your treatment went well.


----------



## CherinPar

Hello Ladies, thank you for your responses.  On both this site, and the "two week wait" forum, many ladies speak about doing this.  I think it would be helpful to see the progession and learn now quickly my body processes the Trigger shot.  

Mrsww: maybe we will be testing the trigger together next month.  I just started reading about it today, and think it looks interesting.  I just ordered 25 cheap tests online and have about 5 at home right now, so am curious to start ! I will start tracking tomorrow morning and post some pics at the end of the week if anything interesting comes about it.


----------



## Divas212

Well had the iui today, they always seem to struggle but got there eventually. They did a scan at the same time and we watched it go into the uterus which was quite interesting. They sample was 23 million per ml with 100% motility, I'm not clued up if these are good numbers but they all seemed quite pleased with it. They also said there was signs I was ovulating due to cm so who knows fingers crossed, hope 2ww goes quick! Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*, all sounds really good. Best of luck. X


----------



## notamuggle

Woohoo divas! 
Crossing everything for you both xxxxx


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Welcome to the 2WW Divas!! That all sounds fantastic


----------



## Laura2009

Happy 2ww divas!!


----------



## Divas212

Thanks everyone and good luck to you all too


----------



## Divas212

Has anybody experienced really bad bloating/wind type pain post iui? Lower abdo feels very tender, never experienced this before and the clinic say they've never had anyone feel this type of thing post iui yet google says plenty of people do? I'v had to come home from work as it is really painful but now I'm thinking is it just wind? X


----------



## MJ1981

I'm out...BFN   and AF has started. 
We only have one IUI remaining before we need to think about other options so I'm really devestated. Just spoke to my clinic and they are closed over Easter which means no IUI this month. I have really unregular cycles when not on Clomid so who knows when we will be able to have our next IUI


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

MJ1981 - so sorry to read your post! Be gentle with yourself, and make sure you book an indulgent pampering treat! 

Divas - yes, I had that - think it's quite typical and may be linked to the air that blows through the catheter?? (Or is that only Egg Collection??) Take it easy xx


----------



## CherinPar

Divas: Are you taking Progesterone? Last month, I had that problem but assumed it was from the Progesterone.  This month I switched brands and I feel alot more comfortable!!    

MJ so sorry to hear this wasn't your month.  Let's hope that one month off will be the magic trick for the next one to be successful!


----------



## Divas212

Thanks for the response jazz and Cherin,  yeah I'm on progesrone but been on the same ones for all the other cycles so who knows very painful tho.... Jazz air thru the catheter seems plausible as it was up there so long as they took pictures and messed around for ages teaching so maybe I dunno just wish it'd stop hurting!!

Mj I'm so sorry to hear your news  xxx big hugs xx


----------



## Laura2009

Sorry to hear about your Bfn. Big hugs  MJ. Xx


----------



## CherinPar

Hey Ladies,

I decided to try and "Track the trigger out" this week and : 8 Days after trigger (positive test), 9 days after trigger (very faint positive), 10 days after trigger (Negative test).  Now I am praying to see that second line shows up again in a few more days!  I think this method will help keep my hopes at a realistic level...the longer I see stark white each morning, the more I will be prepared if this month doesn't work.


----------



## mrsww

Hi Everyone,

Cherin - "track the trigger" does sound like a good idea. Have you tracked every day since trigger?  Fingers crossed for OTD.

Divas - hope the 2WW is going well.  Amazing that you had scan at same time.  Fingers crossed for positive on OTD.

MJ - So sorry to hear of your result.  Hopefully you've had some nice plans doesn't make it easier but sometimes it helps if you can switch the off button for a while.  

Hope everyone else is doing well whether on the preparation to IUI, during the 2WW or recovering from a negative or celebrating a positive.

AFM - We have just ordered sperm for our 2nd go next week.  Seems like only yesterday we had treatment.  Fingers crossed this is the one otherwise it will be a couple of month before we try again.


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Cherin - I know lots of people who track the trigger - always wish I remembered to do it (also too tight to spend money on HPTs!  )

MrsWW - glad to read you're  ready and rating to go again xx

Divas - definitely sounds like it could be air, although progesterone is horrendous for wind!


----------



## sarahlou0212

hi this is my first time on a site just wanted to share my story with people going through similar experiences, I am 25 and my partner is 27 everything on his part is fantastic but I have pcos causing me to have non existant periods, I had clomid for 6 cycles nothing I then started iui in November 1st iui I had 2 follicles think one was 17 and one was 19 and sperm count was amazing had lots of what I thought were symptoms nut got bfn. Iui number 2 had iui Christmas eve had 1 follicle only 16 had no symptoms so don't even think it worked and when I went to start treatment again I had 4cm cyst they booked me in to have it drained a week later and it disappeared, they then put me on nothisterone to make me have a period checked to see everything was ok but the cyst had come back at 5cm they told me to come back in a week to have drained and it disappeared anyway I waited a week then they decided to start on my 3rd go with no period as the northisterone made the cyst come back last time. this time around my 1 follicle was at 18 the day before I triggered had a little bleeding after iui which I haven't had before and don't want to read in to any symptoms because I have had them b4 and had bfn I am now 8dpiui and really praying it is 3rd time lucky such a hard thing to go threw and cant stop thinking about everything. if no success one shot at ivf. hope anyone else in the 2ww gets there bfp good luck xx


----------



## sarahlou0212

is anyone else in 2ww currently if so how are you feeling or if you have got your bfp did you have any symptoms xx


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Hi Ladies,
I think I am going mad!! I have been using OPKs for about 3 years with a small break when we realised it couldn't happen naturally for us. And I have always got a positive and can almost predict when it will be. But this month the month I am all set for our IUI it doesn't seem to be working. By my workings it should have my surge yesterday or today but nothing! My last scan on Monday all was good and they said it should be in a day or two, I am so worried I will miss my chance this month.


----------



## mrsww

Mrs Tinkerbell - ask your clinic for another scan tomorrow.  I don't trust the OPKs at all after missing the chance in Jan and Feb.  Last cycle and this cycle I will have scan and trigger shot.  I reckon its our bodies playing tricks on us.  Hope you do get a chance this month.


----------



## CherinPar

Hi Ladies, I am going to to "Track" every day until AF.  So far: yesterday was a stark white negative (the first), and today another negative.  I think this is going to be the best system for me, and the way I deal with things.  With each negative, I won't get my hopes up so high and be as disappointed/crushed on "testing day".  Feels almost like a science experiment.  lol


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

My worries where miss placed I got s smiley face this morning, on the test and my face. 
Hope all is well with your ladies.


----------



## Divas212

Well finally the pain has subsided, seriously hurt, I ended up off work sick!! Anyhow 2ww is going ok so far but very early days yet only had the iui Monday but this week has gone quite fast so far but may be due to distractions we're having that are putting everything into prospective really! We're going away this weekend too as it's my birthday, we're hoping the slight difference this time is going to be a good thing but also trying to stay realistic and grounded ha but this will probably change by next week, we always seem to struggle on the second week! Good luck everyone hope 2ww isn't driving u around the bend they say our OTD isn't until 24th but AF usually appears before OTD so we usually test the day before AF due which is earlier than the OTD but who knows this time we might resist the urge to test as we're quite relaxed this time x


----------



## Lady J

Hi All, I popped in on last months thread. Hope you are all well? I have been checking in just to keep myself in the loop. I finally had My DIUI yesterday and all went well so I'm told, now in the2ww


----------



## Waiting4baby

Hey Girls! i am back! i was just in a crazy waiting hell with me cycle...but i am on now on DR for the first cycle! and if all goes to plan i hope to be stimming with gonal f next week! then the trigger (and i get 2 smaller extra ones to help linning)

Hope everyone is keeping well, and congrats the the BFPs and hugs for the BFNs


----------



## Laura2009

Hi ladies

I'm out this month AF has arrived few days before OTD. Having a bit of a break and then starting IVF August/September time. 

Wishing you all lots of luck Xx


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Laura, I am so sorry to hear that. Do something really nice during your break and take care of yourself.


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Welcome SarahLou! Good luck with this cycle x

So sorry you got a BFN Laura xxxx

Divas - enjoy your bday celebrations this weekend!

Cherin - lovin' your science experiment!

Hello to everyone else xxxx

AFM - all fine here on my 2WW. Keeping distracted which is helping time tick by. Yday was earliest that implantation could have occurred and from my googling you can't get symptoms before implantation, so I shall no doubt be analysing every twinge and sensation! Feel ravenous and shattered today, but my LO woke me up early and we've been outside all day, so it'll be down to that, but can't hurt to hope! Xx


----------



## CherinPar

Hi Ladies, 

Its now 11 Days since my IUI, and 3 days since my trigger tested out.  This morning I had another stark white negative. I am feeling so normal, and just know this isn't my month.    I kind of wish AF would just show up, so I can start scheduling my next cycle already!

How are the rest of you doing in your TWW?


----------



## Lollipops77

It's been another exciting month for many again, so pleased to see some getting their long awaited BFP, my story is yet again mixed, 3rd go at IUI, after the jabbing for best part of week went in for my scan only to find 7 follicles, yes 7 this despite being on the same dose of Gonal F last month where I had two perfect follicles which end BFN, so alas Iui was cancelled or there term they use is abandoned (which just upsets me anyway), so now have been advised to carry on with burseralin for next week, and to have protective sex, due to possibility of multiples, so my question is what if I don't carry on with burseralin and what if I don't have protective sex, it's not like in 5 yrs I got pregnant with 1 egg......,,

please can u give me some advice......... 

Thanks for reading


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Hi Lollipops - I don't know what stopping the Buserelin would do, but having had an incredibly high-risk and complicated twin pg that resulted in the stillbirth of one twin and the other in SCBU for a long time, a multiple pg is something to be very cautious about. Especially if there's a chance of triplets or more! But that said, I will never regret my decision to go ahead and risk multiples. It is a very tricky dilemma you're in. Xx

Hello everyone else xx


----------



## mrsww

Lollipops - someone on a thread here (maybe the donor sperm) was advised to have protective sex because of similar reason to yours.  She ended up choosing to have unprotected sex and got pregnant.  I can't remember reading anything more though so don't know if it resulted in a single or multiple pregnancy.  My understanding is its to protect your health as much as any babies however I expect if you did get pregnant with many multiples (eg if all seven follicles contained an egg and fertilised) then they could offer a embryo reduction but that comes with its own risks.  So hard to decide.


----------



## Camsie

Hi Everyone, I'm back!  Starting my second round of IUI on Monday.  Great to hear about the BFPs and commiserations to the BFNs.  I decided after round one didn't work to just crack right on for my next cycle, feeling really positive and calm.  Weirdly I enjoy the self injections, makes me think I could have been a doctor!!  

I was thinking about having acupuncture this time, but it seems that most practitioners want to start 3 months before treatment so putting that idea to one side for now.

Camsie x


----------



## joiedevivre

lollipops, 2-3 wouldn't be so bad (although all multiples carry higher risk), but 7 seems like a lot of risk to take for yourself and future babies. 

camsie, welcome back.  I started acupuncture 3 months prior to IUI BUT most do say even a few sessions before and after ovulation are beneficial, so if it was me I would do it all and get started with acupuncture.


----------



## Divas212

Just got back today from an absolutely amazing break away for my birthday, my dp organised everything. Such a different relaxing weekend, we are at the point of the 2ww where I'm analyzing every twinge as implantation (if only) ha, tomorrow will be 7 days post iui...the 7 days have flown by!! I'm off tomorrow and as it's Easter next weekend I only have 3 days at work, so I'll have plenty relaxation time. Everything feels so positive this time around, which scare me as I'm usually the pessimist....but here's hoping this time will be different 

I have list track with who is on the 2ww with me, will anybody be testing around the same time as me? Good luck if you are and to those due for iui soon, hugs to bfn and abandoned treatment  xx


----------



## CherinPar

Hi Ladies,  today was 14 DPIUI and "testing day".  Sadly was a very white negative for me.  I am 90% sure I am out this cycle, but I am holding out 10% of hope.  On Saturday evening (12 dpiui) we were at a dinner party and I started to get really strong AF Cramps, to the point I felt naucious.  I was sure she was on the way and went to the ladies room at least 8 times during the night to check.  (they must have thought I was really sick!)  And, no AF.  Yesterday I had 5 drops (like pin head size) of dried blood during the afternoon, and mild cramps.  I am hoping that I am seeing the signs of late implantation, and that I will have my positive test any day now....but don't want to get my hopes too high.


----------



## Divas212

Cherin- hope it's implantation  everything crossed x


----------



## CherinPar

Thanks Diva's!  Lets hope this week flys by as fast as last one!!  I hope your vacation was just what your body needed for a postive this month!!!


----------



## Sunflower36

Hi All,
I've been reading through your posts, and would be lovely if I could join and share my experiences with you. I've gone through one IUI, and unfortunately AF arrived. I'm now waiting, planning for my next IUI. Fingers crossed second one is lucky. 

Reading through your posts, so many feelings that are so similar to what I'm going through. If only we all knew earlier that this would be a tough road emotionally. 

I look forward to chatting with you all more.


----------



## Vic_01

Hello Ladies,

This is my first time posting on this site and, having read many of your stories i  thought I too would share our little story. 

My apologies in advance for not being familiar with all the shorthand. I am in a same sex relationship and so, for obvious reasons, we have turned to IUI to start our family. This is our first round of IUI. We decided to hit the ground running so have had a medicated round of treatment. So far all had gone to plan, one large 20 mm follicle the day I triggered (CD11) and yesterday we had the IUI itself. So now we wait....  

I have read some heartwarming stories on here and some that break my heart. Rather than just reading it all I thought I would say hello and let you know that there is another person now going through the rollercoaster of emotions....

Take care all....


----------



## ronniesgirl

Hi everyone, i have my day 10 scan for our first round of IUI on Wednesday. I feel like i could burst i'm so excited but bricking it  

Baby dust to you all.


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Cherin - certainly could be implantation hon!! My clinic didn't give me an OTD, just advised me to test if I missed my period (which would be Sunday onwards). I think I've read somewhere that it can take quite a few days after implantation before there is enough HCG to register positive on a HPT. Keep up the PMA!! 

Divas - I'm testing round about the same time as you, although I must confess that I may test early (Weds - 12dpIUI) which I never thought I would, but I'm going crazy here! Trouble is, I won't believe a negative until the following Weds! Glad you had a lovely break 

Welcome Ronniesgirl, Vic and Sunflower - good luck on your journeys!

Hello to everyone else.

AFM - had same early symptoms as my previous pg on Fri and Sat, to the point DH and I were convinced I was PG, then nothing yday and this morning, but this afternoon I have really strong symptoms that have got me v.hopeful again as they are exactly like my last PG...hence considering early testing! Eek!

Will keep you posted xx


----------



## Sunflower36

Good luck Jazz&Dylan!  I really hope it is a BFP for you! Thank you for welcoming us . 

Ronniegirl, and Vic wishing you  the bestest luck!  Keep yourself occupied during the tww, but nothing too strenuous!


----------



## Divas212

Jazz & Dylan - exciting we will be testing at similar times!! Like I said I'm much more positive and analysing every twinge but scared of getting my hopes up, but they already kind of up. What kind of symptoms are you experiencing? I am going to try holding off testing as much as I can coz I won't believe it until I am supposed to test....but I say this now, still another week to go. I'v had a strange pain that I'v not experienced before but no spotting, may be just the progesterone affecting my lining but can't help but think is it implantation? I'v got the usual sore boobs, waves of feeling sick and tiredness but all the other times i'v felt that with the progesterone.


----------



## CherinPar

Hi Ladies,  Still no AF, and still testing strong negatives.  Im going to wait it out until Thursday and then have a blood test done. It so hard not to get your hopes up at this part of the game!!!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Thank you Sunflower! Yes, distraction is key to this torture 

Divas - symptoms are: extreme hunger, esp. at 4am; needing to pee lots (only managing 5hrs at night before it strikes); indigestion and burping (including micro-vomiting - yuck!); sore (.y.) and shooting pains/fizzing in nipples; and this morning and last night - queasy/nauseous; odd taste in mouth; heightened sense of smell. The hunger and peeing at night (I have to alleviate both to have any chance of sleeping again) are the key ones for me as the rest I can have a mild form of pre-AF or could be caused by all the healthy food I'm eating! Plus, symptoms tend to peak in the aft/eve which is the same as my last pg. Not on any progesterone this time, which can mimic pg symptoms. Think I'm definitely going to test tomorrow as it will be 2wks since my Pregnyl shot so that should be out of my system.

Cherin - fingers crossed hon!

Morning everyone xx


----------



## Divas212

Jazz & Dylan wow loads of symptoms, I dunno I pee loads in the night anyways so wouldn't really notice a difference haha, I'm always hungry I dunno if the progestrone does that to me! Constantly got wind this time around, who knows. Sounds very positive for you considering you have experienced all this before. I need it to be Monday so I know, the not knowing is bloody torture isn't it? Good luck to you positive thoughts your way x


----------



## CherinPar

AF arrived ladies, not my month.  Calling to schedule our last IUI before moving onto IVF


----------



## Divas212

Cherin - big hugs and good luck for your next try xxx


----------



## CherinPar

Thanks Diva's.  I am meeting with my Dr. first thing tomorrow to map out my third and final IUI.  I just feel so certain that IVF is going to be the gold key for me.  One more hoop to jump through this month before I am there!


----------



## Divas212

Cherin- I know how u feel, this is our fourth go at iui, I am having what feels like mild AF pain today, starting to feel that gut wrenching negative feeling  and i'v been unusually positive this time round! Good luck x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Thank you Divas!

Cherin - big hugs hon! So sorry to read that AF has arrived :-( 

I presume you are both having funded tx, hence having to jump through IUI hoops rather than go straight for IVF?


----------



## Divas212

Jazz & Dylan yes we were fortunate to get funded, our funding is for 6 iui's and 1 IVF, one of our clinics usually just does the 3 iui then 3 Ivf but it's a different pct to where we live hence the 6 iui and 1 IVF. We decided we might as well use all our goes of iui, afraid we are loosing faith with every try.


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Divas - that must be so frustrating!

AFM - tested today, 2 days before AF due, as I thought I had quite distinct PG symptoms, but it's incredible how you can trick yourself! BFN for me :-( We are numb, and my tummy won't stop churning. Tested at 3am as DD had woken up and we barely slept after the result. Our 1st ever BFN - now I truly understand how devastating this feels. Only fair it happens to is at some point, and as I sit here cuddling DD, I remember to be thankful and to wish all of you the chance to have this!

Now feel like AF is imminent! If it hasn't arrived by Sun I may test again the hope I've tested too early, but I doubt it will be +

Xxx


----------



## Divas212

Jazz & Dylan big hugs, we know the feeling of tricking yourself into thinking BFP..... But somehow u pick yourself up, dust yourself down n try again despite thinking u can't!! 

AFM i'v got the same old period pains starting....I will be amazed if we get a +, always try to kid myself the pains feel different! this time more of a shooting pain.....decided we're gonna test Friday, AF due Sunday....seriously not holding out any hope!! After this go think I'm gonna try loose some weight n get a litter fitter for my same sake more than anything, hate the fat bloated feeling of progestrone. I know all that sounds terribly negative but always the same at this point, don't wanna bring a downer on anybody but we want this soooo much and it's heartbreaking when AF does arrive, suppose the negativity gets me prepared for when AF does show!!


----------



## mrsww

Divas - So hard to stay positive, some times that negative feeling does cushion the blow for a negative.  Fingers crossed you get the positive though.

Jazz - Sorry to hear of you negative, its extremely hard to hope you spend time to relax before next treatment.

Cherin - Sorry to hear of your negative.  I hope that your treatment plan gets you the positive.

Ronniesgirl - I hope your scan went well and you're getting set for treatment over the next few days.

Vic -  Hope all went well with treatment and that the 2WW is not driving you too crazy.

Sunflower - Hope you're able to rest and relax before your next treatment.

Camsie - hope all is going well with your treatment.

To everyone else I hope that all is well and that time and energy is being put into positive thoughts and energy.  Also hope easter bunny treats you well.

AFM and wife - we are having our second IUI tomorrow.  Had scan today and have follicle of 22mms.  Had trigger shot and treatment tomorrow will be at 11.30am.  We feel well rested as just had a couple of days away.  Sperm choosing was much easier this time and my wife is very excited that donor is her height, same eye and hair colour and similar interests and education.  I'm trying to think of things to keep me busy through the long 2WW.  All the best to everyone.


----------



## Divas212

Good luck for tomorrow mrsww....and thanks....2 sleeps and we'll know for sure, we have planned a house full of nieces and nephews for Friday evening, so I'm sure we'll have plenty distraction and cuddles although they are pretending they don't like cuddles anymore haha


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Divas - thanks hon. Really hope it's your turn this month!!

MrsWW - wow that seems to have flown round! Good luck for tomorrow!
Can I ask where you get your donor sperm from? We only managed to get 4 ampoules (used Xytex) from one of the 3 donors we narrowed it down to, but our first use of it wasn't entirely positive as we got a very low sperm count per ml after defrosting :-(

AFM - spent the afternoon gardening with Mum, DH and DD - it was very therapeutic! But still can't shake off the mixed emotions of feeling hopeful still and then completely bereft! We'll get through! 

Love and Babydust to us all xxxx


----------



## Lady J

Hi All, 
Hope you are all coping well! I am now on day 8 of my 2WW. 
Can anyone share their experience of proesogen pessaries, I keep having twinges and also really painfull boobs. 
Lady J x


----------



## Divas212

Lady J - this is my fourth round of iui, had progrstrone every time and each time had very sore boobs, strange twinges, tiredness, bloating and wind.... All the same early pregnancy symptoms but never had a + test! Frustrating, but good luck to u x


----------



## mrsww

Jazz - we are having treatment at LWC so our some we get from London sperm bank.  It's expensive however they are stringent with only allowing good swimmers so I feel comfortable.  There pool isn't as big as some overseas ones but we have found what we are looking for.

Lady J - no idea about side effects as I'm doing natural.  Best of luck on the rest of your 2WW.


----------



## Lady J

Thank you, Divas212 I presumed it may have been the side effect this 2WW wait makes your mind go silly. Good luck for your testing day Friday  
Mrww good luck for your IUI tomorrow x


----------



## Divas212

Thanks lady j..... Yes the 2ww always make me analyse everything!!! To be honest I think I have period pain, at first held on to the hope that it was implantation pain but it's getting worse n worse to the point I'm expecting AF to arrive at any point....despite not being due till Sunday!! So fed up, everywhere there seems to be babies all over social networks my friends are posting the most adorable picture of thier babies or friends babies, tv ads all seem to be baby related, think I'm just having a real bad day


----------



## mrsww

Divas - everything you just wrote rang true for me at end of 2 WW.  It's hard when it feels like AF is imminent but you want to hold onto the hope and dream.  Even yesterday when going for scan I was hopeful there would be a sac. I'm pretty much staying away from ******** as getting upset with friends who have toddlers and over  the years I've given them advice and support for baby years and now when I'd like support they aren't there.  Also every time I talk to my mother she tells me a run down of sisters pregnancy and also anyone else's.  She keeps asking if we are trying and I'm not telling exactly where we are in treatment as she will end up saying it wouldn't be as hard if I had a husband! Argh, it would be! It's ok to have bad days as long as we have the good too.


----------



## Divas212

Mrsww- none of our family or friends know where we're up to treatment wise, they know we have the funding n have had some goes of iui but we stopped telling them after the second go coz everyone was getting so excited convinced that it would be this time, they were only trying to be helpful but it was heartbreaking after a BFN! Everyone keeps saying oh it will happen but i know plenty that it hasn't and everytime AF arrive it's my fear that it'll never happen for us.....ha maybe a bad couple of days bloody 2ww!!! One of my heterosexual friends said oh u just need to relax n stop thinking about babies when your trying for babies, haha really made me giggle kinda hard to relax and not think about it when u have injections, scans, ordering sperm in a timed manor haha


----------



## Toni99

Hi i havent posted in a while but i have been checking in to see how you all are sorry to hear about BFN and i hope you all grt your BFP soon big hugs.
just a quick update as im on my phone and ut takes forever to write a comment  so sorry for not replying to each of you personally.
I have just finished my tracking cycle and all gas gone really well  signed all our consent forms for iui now just waiting for AF to arrive due very soon and then can have our first iui  
good luck to everone on there 2WW ir waiting for treatment xx


----------



## mrsww

Just about to lie down for a nap but had a good insemination this morning.  The speculum hurt way more this time, I don't usually find it bothersome at all but this time owwwww!  My wife got to inject the sperm again which is just so great.  My only wish is that clinics had double beds as after the IUI it would he nice to snuggle up together.  If I was to won the lottery and open my own clinic that is something I'd have as an option.  Really going to try not to go crazy this 2WW.


----------



## Lady J

Divas212, I've still got everything crossed for you, I hope your feeling a little better, such an emotional journey.I'm at the start of my IUI journey, so many mixed feelings. 
However I know the feeling of seeing babies everywhere, I've even started to distance my self from friends with babies. 
Toni99, good luck with your IUI.
Mrsww, glad insemination went well.


----------



## Toni99

lady j- thankyou and good luck with your iui when are you due for yours if i have worked out my timings right it should be 6th may i ovulate  its getting scary now its closer.
x


----------



## Divas212

Well as expected BFN this morning, now torturing ourselves with the whole we tested too early, might not given enough time for hcg to build up, despite the usual period pains!! AF due Sunday OTD Monday but we're 99.9% sure it's a BFN!!! If AF not arrived by mon we'll do another test.  So fed up of this now, after this we're probably going to have a break from it till August, give myself an emotional break and time to get fitter and feel better in myself, good luck to those embarking on the 2ww........such a roller coaster of emotions and I'm totally drained from it


----------



## mrsww

So sorry Divas, while there's a chance of a positive I will keep fingers crossed and positive thoughts sent your way.  Hope you can take some time to do relaxing things this weekend.


----------



## Divas212

Thanks mrsww, not going to lie I'm absolutely gutted :,( and my DP is heartbroken.....facing the realisation that there's a chance none of it is going to work is too much! No doubt there will be babies everywhere we go this weekend is like rubbing salt into very sore wounds!


----------



## CherinPar

Hey Ladies, 

Good Luck with this one MrsWW, fingers and toes crossed.  Divas, let's hopt that .01 percent turns into a BFP!

Little update with me:  My implantation bleeding on Saturday was infact "implantation" but of golf ball sized Polyps   The doctor has cancelled this month, and I'm on treatments.  It has been the most physically painful past three days for me!!  Has anyone else had this before?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*, fingers crossed for a change over the weekend. X


----------



## Lady J

Toni99 - I had my IUI on the 9th, OTD is next Friday. I felt a little scared too before I was due mine but all went well. Are you having a natural or medicated cycle? 
Divas212 - So sorry, i will still keep everything crossed till Monday x
Cherinpar - I'm afraid I personally have never heard of this, but I hope you are ok! X
Good luck to all you ladies awaiting IUI and tho use who are in the 2WW x


----------



## Waiting4baby

Any tips for a first time injector? Lol


----------



## Lady J

Waitingforababy - I had to get my DH to do my injections 1 x Menopur and 1 x Suprecur each evening, it didn't hurt but I just couldn't bear the thought of injecting myself.Hope all is going well with you? X


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Divas - so sorry it was a BFN, but really hoping you did test too early!

MrsWw - sounds like a great idea, I'd come to your clinic! 

Cherin - how awful, so sorry to read that lovely. Think I've read about it on FF but not sure where?? Hope you feel better soon x

Waitingforababy - get someone else to do it if possible! 

Hello to all I have missed!

AFM - AF arrived a day early, so at least I didn't continue clinging on to the notion I'd tested too early for more than a day! We're going to leave it till Jul/Aug before having IUI again, but I will keep reading on here! Xx


----------



## Divas212

.thanks for the well wishes, AF is due today but no appearance of her as of yet!!! If still dosent show by tomorrow I'll be testing again but really think it's still a BFN!!! Good luck to everyone due to test soon or on the 2ww!!!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Any news Divas Praying it's a BFP!!! Xx


----------



## Divas212

Still no AF, still a BFN  14 days post IUI, now so can safely assume it's deffo a BFN :,(


----------



## Divas212

Ok so my DP just been stupid n gone back to the test n we both now see a faint second line....but it's well after the time stated, spent the whole time on google now n realise it more than likely an evaporation line but as long as there is no AF there is still a tiny bit of hope....no doubt that hope will be crushed soon and my DP feels terrible now for getting our hopes up. What do you all make of this? We are just going to wait and see if AF arrives before anymore tests but my DP wants to run out and get a test that actually says the words so no misleading interpretation :-/


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*, I'd definitely go and get a digital. Fingers crossed.  X


----------



## mrsww

Oh Divas the not knowing must be so upsetting and frustrating.  I'd go get a digital well two one to do today and one to do tomorrow morning.  Also while out pick up any of the cheap Easter eggs because well just because. I've my fingers crossed for a positive for you and your wife.


----------



## Divas212

Right we've decided we're going to wait a couple of days see if AF shows, then go and buy a test..... Still think it's going to be a BFN but fingers crossed we are wrong!! Will keep you updated!!!!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*, I'd end up demented. Best of luck. X


----------



## Divas212

Jam & Cream - I already am but the head is saying give Hcg levels some chance or AF chance to arrive....the longer I wait n AF don't show the better, I'm so confused!! Really think it's prob just evaporation line but hope still there! X hope nobody else has to experience this DO NOT go back to tests!!!!


----------



## Lady J

*Divas*, bless you it must be so hard just waiting. Wishing you all the best x


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Divas you have so much will power, I have my fingers crossed for you guys.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas*,  to you both. Hopefully it's a late one and just needs a couple more days. X


----------



## Divas212

Thanks everyone, still no AF  but staying realistic!! This forum really is so much support and I thank u all for that! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## joiedevivre

divas, look online...the evaporation lines look quite different from the faint extra lines.  I also got a faint line that appeared later than the allotted time, thought it was just my eyesight, repeated it the next day, it got stronger, and it was confirmed with bhcg level.
I would repeat it in the am. good luck!!


----------



## Divas212

Joiedevivre - well the line was very very very faint but was a hint of pink!! Evaporation lines are not supposed to be any colour so we'll see!! I'm already at work, think I'm still going to leave it a few days for hcg to give a deffo + or -, but still no AF (secretly getting more hopeful) but I do think I'm getting on and off period pain....but I. Never experienced pregnancy, do u get like period pain in early pregnancy? Suppose only time will tell....


----------



## notamuggle

Divas! I've been holding my breath in anticipation!

Periody type pains in early pregnancy is very common and I had them too

I am crossing everything for you! Xxxxx


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

I can't believe it we tested with digital this morning and it came up positive! . We are over the moon I had no symptoms at all but I now feel a bit sick, nervous excitement I think. I am over the moon. 
I hope you all get you BFP soon. However I am now nervous about all pregnancy stuff I have a feeling nervous is going to be a default settings for the next few years lol.


----------



## Divas212

Mrs Tinkerbell - fantastic news congratulations!!!

I seriously can't concentrate on anything other than wanting to POAS!!! Decided I'm going to do a test in the morning as I'v now ran out of the progestrone suppositories....can anybody recommend the most sensitive digital pregnancy test? Thanks


----------



## jefnerf

Congratulations Mrs Tinkerbell!!


----------



## Lady J

Amassing news congratulations Mrs tinkerbell xx
Divas - my clinic told me too only use a Clear blue test, good luck xx


----------



## Divas212

Lady J i'v sent my DP out for the most sensitive test she can find ha, now the question is do I test when I get home from work or just wait till the morning arghh haha my DP.... Is absolutely convinced now it's a BFP but I'm so scared it'll be a BFN coz it'll be even more gutting :-/


----------



## Divas212

So I get home from work and my wife has bought first response (not a digital) and cheapy ones. Couldn't wait till morning and as both sets have 2 tests I took 1 each of the tests. The cheapy looks BFN and the first response is a BFP within 3 mins!!!!!!! The second line is still quite faint but u can see it more than Mondays and it came within the 3 mins!! I still am scared of believing it, my wife is ecstatic!! Going to phone clinic in the AM but omg I really could be pregnant


----------



## notamuggle

Aarrgggggghhhhhhhhhhh wooohoooooo, so happy for you Divas x


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

MrsTinkerbell - wow!! Amazing news!!!! Enjoy it! Xx

Divas - fantastic!! I've been so hopeful for you both. First Response is the most sensitive and the one I would use every time! Yippee!

Hope everyone else is well.

AFM- back to work today and it's proved a welcome distraction from our BFN. Got to get PMA back ready for next cycle in July!


----------



## susieg2404

Congratulations mrs Tinkerbell and Divas!!!!!!


----------



## notamuggle

& congrats to you too Tinkerbell (sorry I missed your post!) 

I'm due to start my second IUI in the next 2 weeks eeeeeeek!

Good luck for your next cycle J&D

Xx


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Divas that's brilliant news I am so happy for you    . We will be due around the same time.


----------



## Divas212

Thank you notamuggle, jazz & Dylan, susieg and mrs Tinkerbell  I seriously can't believe it! We have been busy googling anything and everything, I think my wife is going to explode! I don't think I will relax till after the 12 week mark..... I think I'm in shock as I was so sure AF was coming......  I'm going to try get some sleep busy day tomorrow  thanks for everyone's support!!


----------



## joiedevivre

woot woot!
congrats tinkerbell!!
congrats divas!! you are definitely pregnant.  First response is the best test and most likely to turn positive earliest (up to 5 days prior to your missed period).  Told you so    

Super happy for you both.  

Let's hope they'll be more BFP's in the next few weeks!!


----------



## Lady J

Amazing news Divas, I'm is happy for you and your DP   Xx


----------



## Divas212

Thank you joie and lady J, I did another test this morning and it's slightly darker, I'm now obsessed with peeing on sticks ha......I think I'll be terrified until I reach 12 weeks!!! So scared it's a chemical pregnancy or something is going to go wrong but at least I know I can get a BFP!! 

I hope you all don't mind but I'd like to stick around on here to see how you all get on, we will be rooting for you all and hope and prey there will be many more BFP to come


----------



## Vic_01

Woohoo!! Many congratulations Divas212 and Tinkerbell. I'm so thrilled for you both! Here is to continued success for you both.

Jazz 'N' Dylan and CherinPar, i'm so sorry to hear that things didn't go your way this month. You have my thoughts and best wishes.

Mrsww - I hope you are feeling good and the 2ww isn't too painful!

Toni99, Ronniesgirl, waiting4baby, Sunflower36 and anytime else who odds gearing up for treatment I hope that you are all doing OK and the prep is going well.

Hello to anyone I've missed, I hope you are all well.

AFM - apologies for radio silence. I have cut myself off for a few days as i was getting a little obsessed. this 2ww is driving me nuts! I have been called the queen of over analysis before now but that had nothing on the analysis I am capable of in this situation! I'm a scientist and so thought I would be able to take a scientific approach to this and see it as an experiment but it seems that it is not going to be possible. On a minute by minute basis I change my mind from " I have no symptoms and there is no way it worked' to 'the twinges, mild headache etc definitely mean this has worked'. Scientific approach? I don't think so! 

Today is day 11 If you count the day of the IUI as day 1 so at least the wait is coming to a close. Mind you the closer it gets to Sunday, test day, the less I want to test as I'm scared of what the result will be. My partner has been incredibly supportive, bless her, and had made me laugh when I have burst into tears for no apparent reason so has really helped. No matter what happens I know we have each other at least.

Well now you are all up to date! I hope you all have a lovely sunny day....

V


----------



## mrsww

Yay, Divas and tinker bell that's great news and hope you can start to relax and enjoy all that goes along with pregnancy.

Vic -  I think the 2WW craziness is pretty normal,  maybe one day they'll devise a system so we know sooner.  Good luck with your testing date.

Not a muggle , good luck with your next treatment.  Fingers crossed.

AFM - I'm back to nights after a relaxing week off.  Doing much better on 2WW this time, had started doing testing the OPKs and the trigger shot is out of mys system but now will stop testing more.  I keep thinking I've got twinges but who knows? Eight more days until testing.......


----------



## Divas212

Mrs ww & Vic I wish you both the very best of luck for your OTD's!!!

AFM i'v been to the clinic and they have reassured me that my tests are positive and given me the progesterone supply & booked me in for our first scan....just happens to be on our 2nd anniversary!!! Feel a little dazed but yes this really is happening  we feel like we have won the lottery!


----------



## Toni99

Thankyou Vic  im currently day 3 of my cycle nervous and scared now for iui best of luck with your OTD hoping you get your BFP 
Divas- Massive congratulations i have been following your story for the past few days and been praying everything worked out for you . Thats perfect that your first scan is on your anniversary. Hope pregnancy is kind to you enjoy every min xx


----------



## Sunflower36

Absolutely amazing news Divas and Tinkerbell! It really gives the rest of us encoragement and faith! Congratulations!

Mrsww, I was sad to read your post. It will happen, just keep having that faith. Don't think about anyone else, focus on you. You are the most important person. It is hard, I give myself a day or two to allow myself to be sad, but after that I push forward. Good luck with the next one you are doing!

I will be going for my second IUI, I have my scan tomorrow. I am really hoping that this the one....  anyone else doing it this week?


----------



## Sunflower36

My fingers are crossed for you Vic! It is hard waiting!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Divas & Tinkerbell*, massive congratulations to you all. Hope you's have a happy and healthy pregnancy. Xx


----------



## Lady J

I can't believe it tested this morning and it was   . I still can't believe it I was convinced my Period was due. 
Good luck to all you ladies waiting your OTD's!


----------



## notamuggle

Wow! That amazing news   x


----------



## Vic_01

Congratulations Lady J!! That is fantastic news. I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy, I'm made up for you!

All these BFPs are giving me hope. 2 more sleeps...


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Wonderful news lady J so happy for you.


----------



## Divas212

Lady J - congratulations  absolutely amazing all these BFP this month, Tinkerbell and lady J we'll all be due at around the same time.....amazing Christmas presents!! Wishing everyone else on the 2ww the very very best of luck xxxx


----------



## Lady J

Thank you all so much. 
Vic -,not long now, wishing you all the luck in the world  
Divas and Tinkerbell - Can't believe I've joined you.  
Notamuggle - Good luck with your next cycle x


----------



## Toni99

wow so many BFPs congratulations to everyone who has got there long awaited BFP
Good luck to everyone on there 2ww sending you all positive vibes 
and to everyone with BFNs so sorry to hear but we will all get our time and i do believe that so dont loose faith and goood luck with your next rounds girls
sorry for the lack of personals just wishing everyone luck or sending out some congratulations its just soooooooo hard to write on my phone haha
AFM wont be long till i can say i am on my 2ww feels like a long time coming and really scared and nervous i am currently day 5 and usually ovulate on day15-16
xx


----------



## susieg2404

congratulations LadyJ!


----------



## Jazz &#039;N&#039; Dylan

Congratulations Lady J!! What an incredible month April had turned into for this thread!


----------



## mrsww

Great to hear all the BFPs and commiserations for any BFNs it's such a hard process.

I'm going a bit crazy and pretty sure AF is on her way or that something is happening for a positive.  Testing was meant to be on Thursday but if no AF we will test Friday morning as I'm away for work on Thursday.  I keep feeling strange pulling a in my lower tummy area sometimes this is AF but it feels very early but the feeling is there mostly all the time and not very pleasant.  Trying not to get my hopes up and just want the next few days to go fast.


----------



## Divas212

Mrsww - I wish you the very very best of luck!!! I can tell you now I am still having what feels like period pain and still on knicker watch and I'm a week late and so far 5 different BFP test upstairs all dif brands!!! My DP and I was talking yesterday and I said if I know anybody trying for a baby you just won't know until after AF due coz before had for me everything the same as AF symptoms, which is bloody cruel if you ask me!!! But I'll have everything crossed for you, at the stage your at I was totally convinced it hadn't worked was eating rubbish and lifting bikes and teaching my niece and nephew how to ride thier bikes!! It's not over till AF shows!!! 

Vic- is it your OTD? Any news? Xxx


----------



## Vic_01

Morning ladies!

Well I don't know what the test result really is. At first we thought it was negative but then DP said she thought there was a faint pink line. I've looked at it 50 times and It looks like there could be something there but not definitive that's for sure. I went for a wee in the night which won't have helped so it was only 6 hours post last wee. We going to go or and by some first response in a bit a do it again in the morning. Basically I still don't know!! This is diving me nuts but your story divas is keeping a little glimmer of hope burning.... 

I'll keep you posted. AF due tomorrow and I'm always 28 days but I wonder if the progesterone gel will stop that b from coming anyway? Anyone know?

Mrsww, I know how you feel, it's so intense. My thoughts are with you and anyone else on 2ww! X


----------



## Divas212

Vic - that sounds very much like us!!! Deffo go for the first response, we have 5 BFP test and the 2 line started as barely visible!! But the first response was a definite 2nd line altho still looks faint but stronger than the first day if you get what I mean. In the end we also bought a clear blue digital that says the word pregnant but I don't think the clear blue is as sensitive as the first response. Oh I have everything crossed for you, this not knowing part was awful so know how you must be feeling!! Keep us updated, I ended up doing a first response at 7pm because I just had to know haha good luck x


----------



## Divas212

Vic- every-time I was on the progesterone (suppositories) as soon as I stopped using them AF arrived but I think this differs for people sometimes it can delay AF arrival x


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell

Vic, we had the same experience last week, definitely test again. Like divas said different tests have different levels of line, I tested not believing the line tested again with 3 different tests the next day including a digital. Seeing it in words took away any doubt. I will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## notamuggle

It's sounding very positive Vic, I'm crossing everything for you


----------



## Toni99

vic were keeping everything crossed for you  x


----------



## Vic_01

Thanks for your support ladies, I'll keep you all posted. We've been out and bought more tests do will 'clear blue' it in the morning..... X


----------



## Divas212

Vic - from what I have researched clear blue are not as sensative as first response, have everything crossed for you x


----------



## joiedevivre

good luck Vic.  I agree with Divas.. for me, the first response test was positive 2 days prior to the clearblue one.


----------



## Lady J

Vic and Mrs WW - Good luck, I will keep everything crossed for you both.xx


----------



## ewonline

Hi Ladies-I'm so pleased to have this forum. Been reading all your postings. Gosh we really do go through it don't we? I guess I'm just posting to ask if anyone could spare positive vibes. I'm so close to the end of my TWW. I am 13 dpiui.

Little about me- Trying to conceive baby No.1. Never been pregnant to my knowledge. 34 yrs old and hubby 40. Been trying to conceive just short of 5 years (a small stop in-between due to thyroid cancer for me) so since that treatment, its been 18 months. Tried clomid but it gave me super cysts  Now 
On 2nd IUI taking puregon and buserlin from days 2-9 and then pregnyl for a trigger and 6 days later for I assume LP help.
WELL.... long story short. Im 13 dpiui and I always (medicated cycle or not), spot for anywhere between 2-6 days before AF comes. I'm also usually 14 dpo at the latest in getting AF. So  weird thing for me to have NO SPOTTING ! Been having on off cramps for 4-5 days and today have the most achy thighs. All very strange for me. Usually also a day or so before spotting I get completely clear and wet cm. I've had none of that. This evening I've had cramps that I can't say are period type cramps, but neither can I say they are not I feel so close to the goal this time but I am so so scared of the hope being shattered.

My clinic always say don't test until Day 16 which is Wednesday, so I'm just trying to hang in there to avoid any disappointment. 

Thanks for reading. Sending lots of positive vibes to all of you ladies. I think no one can really understand what this is like until they have been through it xxx


----------



## notamuggle

Hi Ew, Good luck with your IUI. I can't believe you haven't tested yet, I started testing from day 10 post IUI last time!

I'm crossing everything for you x


----------



## mrshol

ewonline - sounds positive, really really hope u get ur BFP!! got everything crossed for u xx


----------



## ewonline

Notamuggle-thanks lovely. I guess I can't figure out what's worse? A BFN or just getting my period. With a stick I always have a racing heart and then a crushing blow, but when she comes that sucks too cos it's over in a trip to the loo!

Mrshol-thanks  me too I really appreciate your vibes 

A Little update? Now 14 dpiui continue to have period type cramps in night but no blood this morning. Have even put a pad on as convinced she's on her way! If I get through today I'll be excited, but I'm so scared to be hopeful. Time will tell I guess!!

How are you ladies getting on? X


----------



## mrsww

I'm trying to resist the temptation to test.  I nearly convinced my wife we should test yesterday day but we decided not too.  I'm still getting twinges although last night it felt exactly like AF was on her way. We can test on Thursday but I'm on a night shift so fingers crossed AF stays away and we can test Friday and get BFP.  I'm tempted to take ovulation test as I know trigger shot is out of system.  This 2WW is hard.


----------



## Toni99

Keeping everything crossed  for you both Mrsww and ewonline 
Vic any news? possitive vibes for you all 
Hows everyone else this morning?
xxx


----------



## Divas212

Ewonline - wouldn't bother testing early because 14 days piui our test wasn't a clear BFP, it took 16 days for it and the period pains I was absolutely convinced AF was coming wore a pad even after the BFP!!

Mrs ww- good luck for Friday hope AF stays away!!!

Vic - any news? 

AFM still no AF, still getting head round BFP, up 6 times in the night for a wee and very very very tired, still in disbelief really! Sending massive positive vibes to you all for your BFP


----------



## mrshol

Hey, just an update, had scan this morning on day 6 of my cycle, i had two follicles one in each ovary, one 10mm and the other 12mm, so they are keeping me on some dose of gonal of 50ui and have another scan on weds!!

fingers crossed they keep going, the nurse sounded quite pleased with how big they are so thats good.

she was a bit like, well will have to see if they still grow big enough.... anyone had this that they were good on day 6 then they stopped growing?

also she said my linning of womb hadnt thicken up.. so hoping that will change, is there anything else i can do to help this thicken? xx


----------



## Vic_01

Morning ladies.

So yesterday went out and bought more tests. Wanted first response but they werent any so I bought cheapy and clear blue digital.  I refrained from going for a wee for 6 hours and food the cheap test last night. Very gaint pink line. Did the clear blue this morning and it said 'not pregnant'. Gutted. However I'm not giving up just yet, I know that one isn't as sensitive as others so I'm going to go and try and get first respone today and test again maybe test again Wednesday if AF hasn't arrived. 

I phoned the clinic this morning and they told me to keep taking the progesterone and test again next Sunday and let them know. The progesterone apparently may delay AF but probably won't stop it so I'll just keep my fingers crossed that she stays away and that something inside sticks!

Goodness this is so stressful. 

Sending positive thoughts to all!


----------



## Divas212

Vic - I had a feeling the clear blue would say that as not as sensitive, but the cheaply with a line sounds very very positive....if I was you I'd get a pack of first response with two tests in and have a go tonight and tomorrow morning......very exciting but scary too, you feel so close yet so far? I got everything crossed for another BFP on this thread!! Good luck xxx


----------



## ewonline

Hello ladies apologies for not more personal response on my phone and it's terrible. Just heading into work. Now am 15 dpiui. Had AF cramps bad all day yesterday was convinced she was on her way but now they've gone and still no bleeding. Could it be?? Arghhh. Getting excited and nervous against my judgement. Tomorrow is test day if no bleeding before then xxx


----------



## Toni99

Ewonline good luck i hope you get ur BFP sounds promising  xx


----------



## mrsww

Fingers crossed for you ewanline that AF stays away and you get BFP tomorrow.

I experiencing AF pains as well all the unusual twinges have stopped.  Pretty sure that when I finish work I'm going to go get test and do one without telling wife.  My reason is that i was totally unfair when AF turned up on testing day last time but if I test before the day at least I can start to get head around the result. If it's a BFP I won't trust it anyway.  These next four days are going to be hard.


----------



## Divas212

Ewonline and mrsww- wishing you both the best of luck!!

Vic- any news?

Seems to be so much positivity on this month it's great and I hope it continues


----------



## susieg2404

Vic, Ewonline any news?

Good lucj for tonight MrsWW

Hope everyone is doing well

I'm now 6 dpiui and just tested out my trigger so the Ovidrel is out of my system. Last month I had loads of cramps and twinges for virtually the whole 2ww but got a BFN. This time I have had nothing but being really tired (from the trigger I think as its getting less and less each day) BUT my nipples are really sore (sorry, TMI!)

Trying not to read to much into it but I have never had this in 4 years of TTC. Fingers crossed and trying not to drive myself demented before testing next week


----------



## mrsww

Well i went and looked at the tests but didn't buy.  Will wait until Friday morning I guess.  Unless I can convince wife we shoukd test with one of the ones we got given by clinic.


----------



## Vic_01

Hello ladies,

Mrsww and Ewonline, the very best of luck when you test. I have everything crossed.

I went and bought  first response last night but haven't tested. I keep thinking that if I test it will be negative and then all hope goes out of the window. No AF yet, progesterone may delay it though so that is not a good indicator. 

I think we may test tomorrow, that would be 72 hours from the first test and so hopefully hcg will have doubled and will be a more prominent line. If there is nothing then, whilst I may not be pregnant any more I know it was possible.  I just hope the little bean sticks!! 

Sticky thoughts to all those on the 2ww....


----------



## mjmj

Can I join?!

Inspiring to see so many BFPs! I am in the tww at the moment AF being due around wed next week...have been trying since 2010 with my dp...baby dust to all!!!!


----------



## susieg2404

Hi Mjmj

My AF is due next Wednesday as well. Fingers crossed neither of them arrive


----------



## Divas212

Vic - your more dicaplined than me, good luck tomorrow
Mrs ww and ewonlineq - positive thoughts your way
Mjmj - welcome to the thread and good luck
Susie - hope AF stays away and good luck

AFM really beginning to beleive this is happening and can't wait for the scan and currently looking after my wife as she has finally had the surgery she's been waiting for months for, she's in a lot of pain and hope and prey that this will sort her leg out!


----------



## mrshol

Divas212 glad ur getting on ok, so excited for u!!! xxxx

have my second scan tomorrow hopefully follicles are growing ok, my linning of my womb is thin though did they give u anything for this? x


----------



## mjmj

Thanks Diva feel better being involved!!

Susie - oh wow I wish you the best if luck...when might you test?

Funny haven't really had any symptoms yet but last month I got tons and really strong...period was two days late as well which is v unusual for me...not sure if I had a chem as didn't test till after af due date...

Btw diva congrats!!!!


----------



## Divas212

Mrshol - I was on menopur injections coz was on a medicated cycle


----------



## susieg2404

Mjmj I did a test today to check trigger is gone which it is so will try to hold off as long as possible but it will be a miracle if I last beyond Sunday   no symptoms this month other than really sore nipples  

Divas glad to hear it's starting to feel real and hope you're wife is recovering well

Vic and Mrsww well done on the cast iron willpower!!!

Mrshol I'm on medicated as well and don't have any issues with thin lining but ask your clinic tomorrow if they're concerned and if there's anything they can give you

Hope everyone else is doing well and lots of baby dust to us all


----------



## ewonline

Hey everyone! 
Trying to type on my phone again which sucks as you can't see other posts. Mrsww and vic hang in there lovelies I am keeping everything crossed for you xx

Diva glad you are feeling good hon!

Mrshol really hope you get a good result with your follies tomorrow!

Susie will hope that the witch stats away for you! Welcome mjmj good luck lovely x

Sorry if I've missed anyone out. Well still no bleeding and period was due yesterday with 3-4 days spotting before hand. Boobs feel firm but not sore. Have felt mega hungry all day today!  To be totally honest I almost don't want to test tomorrow as you said mrs ww I don't want the hope to be gone. But the clinic told us to test on the day when we had the IUI so I guess that means we have to

Big love to everyone xxxx


----------



## mrsww

Sigh, it seems AF has arrived:-( How mean of her to show up when I'd just started getting my hopes up.  She is nearly two days early and usually I'd getting spotting however looks like it's going to be full flow from day one this time.  I'm at work on night shift with a eight week old so rubs in the fact of not having a baby even more.  Not sure how to tell my wife I hate to see the disappointment in her eyes.  So unfair.


----------



## Divas212

Mrsww - massive big hugs to you both. I know the feeling so well, believe me your wife will just be disappointed with the situation as you are and NOT you!!! It's a massive trauma you put your body through and our other half's have to watch that and there ain't a thing they can do to make it better, bless them. It WILL happen one day, just loom at us there is no way I thought it would work, u seen from my earlier posts how much I'd lost the faith. Somehow you will pick yourself up, dust yourself down and try again.....thinking about you xxxx

Vic & ewonline - any test news? Thinking about u both too xxx


----------



## ewonline

Mrs WW sending so much love your way. I'm so sorry sweetie. Like Diva said though your partner will be disappointed but not with you sweetie. Tell her so you can both have a good cry and hold each other. It will happen lovely, but give yourself time to feel upset about it xxxxx

Hey Diva-no news yet. Waiting for hubby to wake up so we can take test. Had a rubbish nights sleep worrying about it. Hope it's not the worry keeping my period away! Fingers crossed will update later x how you feeling?


----------



## Divas212

I am just nauseous and very tired, my poor wife has had a terrible night sleep with pain from her surgery but unfortunately has disturbed my sleep, in the end at around 5ish she went downstairs but iv not really had a gd night either. Good luck with the test x


----------



## mrshol

Divas212 yeah me too, im on gonal f so same sort of thing.. fingers crossed my scan goes well this morning.

when is ur scan hun? u get on at 7 weeks dont u? xx


----------



## Divas212

Mrshol - it's on the 12th May which is our second wedding anniversary


----------



## susieg2404

Gutted for you MrsWW


----------



## ewonline

Hello my lovely ladies.

I just wanted to say that after 5 years I can finally say that I am pregnant. We got our BFP this morning. Feels weird as not many symptoms but I can not tell you how high we feel right now. Hang in there lovelies xxxx


----------



## mrshol

Divas212 not long then  how nice is that, on ur wedding anniversary as well. was meant to be wasnt it 

just got back from hospital, follicles not grown that much from monday one went from 10 to 11mm and the other from 12 to 12.3 so had to have bloods down and nurse will call me later about upping my dose maybe for injections, bit gutted they havent grown that much just hope new dose works.
did u have to up ur dose? how long did it take for ur egg to get to full size?? im on day 8xx

ewonline OMG thats amazing newS CONGRATULATIONS SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!
what cycle of IUI were you on til u got ur BFP? was it medicated cycle xxxxxxxx


----------



## susieg2404

Huge congratulations EWonline


----------



## mrshol

susieg2404 hi just wondered how u are getting on with ur second iui cycle? x


----------



## mjmj

Ewonline congrats!!!!!! Which number iui was this?! U must be elated xxx

Susie I can understand u not being able to wait I used to be the same...cnt bear to look nowadays though so will just wait for period and if hasn't come will test on fri or sat the following week! Think it will though as started getting mild cramps already which is common in my cycle around now or in the next few days...


----------



## susieg2404

Hi mrshol

Absolutely no symptoms this time - I had loads last time for the whole 2ww but got a bfn so I'm hoping the lack of symptoms is a good sign but not convinced. Im due to test next Wednesday but I think I will have gone mad by then  

Did you speak to your clinic about your lining?

mjmj I wouldn't normally test early but I found last month that testing every day from 10dpiui meant that by time my period arrived I had pretty much accepted it and all it did was get rid of the tiny hope that I had tested too early. I think it helped me cope with the disappointment to be honest as if I had waited I would have been getting my hopes up so high that I would have been totally gutted when I got the bfn and my period arrived


----------



## mrshol

susieg2404 me too hun got everything crossed for you,

yeah i did but its only grew  a little bit like my follicles so have to wait for nurses to call me later as to weather to up my dose or not.

are u on gonal f as well? what dose are u on? x


----------



## Divas212

Ewonline - Massive congratulations  so pleased for u enjoy the disbelief b4 the nausea starts!!
Vic - have u tested? I have so many positive thoughts for you!!
Mrshol- it does feel meant to be!! I had the actual iui insemination on my late grandfathers birthday and whilst we were away my DP had a dream in which he said we were going to be perfect parents...a tad strange or just coincidence who knows!! I never had to up my dose and this time around my follies took 12 days to get to the right size and lining had always been what they expected, I thought they'd missed ovulation as I was having ov pain on the Friday n not inseminated till Monday but all worked out great!
Susie - I understand u testing it out but that wouldn't ov worked for us because even when AF was due our positive was very late to be seen as in couldn't truly see/beleive the line until 3 days after AF was due and depends what tests your using but good luck!!
Mrs ww - hope your ok? Thinking about u both!! Xxx

Hope iv not missed anybody out it's quite difficult to post on the phone!! X


----------



## susieg2404

mrshol I take gonal F 75 on days 5, 7 and 9 then ovidrel trigger on day 11 and iui on day 12. My clinic don't scan until day 11 so I have no idea what my follicles or lining would be in between. On day 11 on cycle 1 my 2 dominant follicles were 19mm and 21mm and this time they were 20mm and 22mm with a smaller one at 14mm (which didnt ovulate from). I have read that they can grow up to 2mm a day and my friend who had iui a few years ago had slower growing follicles and they just gave her am extra gonal F on day 11 then trigger on day 13 and IUI on day 14 and she has a wee girl from her 4th attempt


----------



## jefnerf

It's day 3 for me tomorrow and am starting gonal-f 75 for the next 7 days.

Just waiting for a May cycle thread to be created!


----------



## susieg2404

jefnerf Are you taking the Gonal F every day for 7 days? Were you on the same for your previous cycles?


----------



## mrshol

susieg2404 thank u, well hopefully there is still hope for me then  u had to take it for a short amount of time which is good, i have to take it every day and on day 8 now.. although i do have a low amh so thats prob why

 xxx

Divas212 thats so strange having that dream, def meant to be!! 
brilliant well hopefully upping my dose will work or me xx hope ur sickness isnt too bad hun x


----------



## jefnerf

susieg2404 It's my first medicated cycle, they said to take it every day at the same time and I have my next appointment for Tuesday


----------



## susieg2404

Mrshol - how have you found the daily gonal F?? I'm so glad I haven't had to as I have had really bad side effects from it (Jefnerf - most people don't in case that makes you panic, think I've just been unlucky)


----------



## jefnerf

Eeek, what side affects have you experienced?  I'm expecting to be PMSy ?


----------



## susieg2404

Jefnerf my normal PMS is cramp on day 1 and moody/introverted/headachy day before and - TMI - my bowels can get a bit upset.

On the day of each injection I had stomach pains within a couple of hours, headaches, exhaustion, bloating and nausea. My temperature was up and I was inexplicably weepy the whole time, to the point of crying at pictures of dogs on ******** on the train to work lol

My clinic said I have been unlucky though and most people get little or no symptoms with Gonal F its usually Clomid that causes side effects. My friend who had IUI a few years ago had no issues with Gonal F at all


----------



## mrsww

To all those who have given support while getting your own BFPs, BFNs, delayed and canceled cycles a huge thank you.  If only the internet could deliver a huge bunch of flowers and chocolates to you all.  Our journey to a family may not be the easiest but I so hope that we all get there one day.  Right now I'm feeling numb after crying most of the day, am sure there will be more tears when wife returns from work.  I've got so many muddled feelings right now but am sure in a few days and hopefully with a new plan in hand I'll get back on track.  

Fingers crossed for all of you in the 2 WW and those of you about to enter it, I hope you get the positive.  To all those that got a negative I hope you can find the strength to try again.  To all those that cycles have been delayed or cancelled I hope you can try over the next months, maybe I'll see you on here again in July or August.  And to all those who got the lucky BFP hope the months until baby is born are stress free and that you'll be cuddling your baby before too long.  I'll be reading all your stories although I may not be posting I'll be thinking positive thoughts that you get your family.


----------



## susieg2404

Thats a lovely post MrsWW. Huge hugs to you xxx


----------



## mrshol

susieg2404 ive found it find although i find it gives me insomnia

i was only on 50 but today gone up to 100 as scan showed today my follicles havent grown as mcuh, have another scan monday

how u finding it? i thought i would get used to the injections but i hate it, my DH does them for me.

i have a low AMH so hoping i respond ok to it xx


----------



## mrshol

Hey ladies, any thougths on my situation please

just on my first IUI cycle and im on day 8 of dose 50 of gonal injections, i had a scan monday which showed two follicles of 10mm and 12mm, today i had another scan and they havent grown that much they are now 12.3 and 11mm. also my linning of womb is still to thin, think about 4mm or something

they checked my estrogen levels and they havent changed from before i started on gonal f

so the nurses called me to say i need to up my dose to 100 (so double the dose) and have another scan monday, but thats another 5 days of 100, so just concerned that if i grew 12 and 10mm in 5 days of 50 gonal f and now i am on 100, surely my follicles will grow even more or i might ovulate/?

like if they get to big does that mean the cycle will get cancelled?xx


----------



## susieg2404

I've been fine doing the injections - just as well though cos needles totally freak my hubby out


----------



## ewonline

Evening wonderful ladies 

Thanks so much for all your lovely comments. We are over the moon but keeping feet on the ground as well. It was our 2nd IUI treatment. We had tried Clomid starting last summer but it just gave me lots of cysts. This time round I had 3-4 potential follicles so I guess we had a good smattering   This cycle we did injections of buseralin and puregon from days 2-9 a  trigger shot on day 13 of pregnyl and another smaller dose of pregnyl 5 days later.

I'm so grateful to all of you. Like Mrs WW said it really is such a lovely community and I have felt so supported. I wish you all so much love and luck over the coming months. I know it may sound hollow, but I do understand the absolute heartbreak that this process puts us all through, and I wish I could take that away from those of you suffering now. I pray that you all get your BFP's soon and will continue to contribute and support however I can.

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Divas212

Mrsww- what a lovely post flowers and chocs not needed to we all put something in and take something out, that's what's so good about this site. Take some time out with your wife and support each other, such a roller coaster of emotions u both go thru!!! Thinking about u and next time could b the one xxxx

Ewonline - another lovely post too and I second it!! This forum is amazing for the support thru the good and bad times that nobody unless going thru the same understands!! I wish u a happy healthy pregnancy and if u the the 2ww is bad, the next 12 are as bad if not worse, constantly worrying!!! Listen to your body is my advice!! Xxx


----------



## mrshol

susieg2404 said:


> I've been fine doing the injections - just as well though cos needles totally freak my hubby out


haha thats ok then, lucky for me my hubby is ok :O xx


----------



## notamuggle

Ewonline wooohooooo congratulation, hoping you have a happy and healthy pregnancy x

MrsWW lovely post  

I'm loosing track a big of where everyone is now but big hugs to all you lovely ladies

AFM I've just given myself my trigger shot (first time!) and IUI is booked for tomorrow at 4pm!    

Xxx


----------



## Toni99

notamuggle- good luck for tomorrow ill keep everything crossed for you   
Mrsww- big hugs for you and DP lovely post  
Ewonline- massive congratulation  hope you have a lovely pregnancy.
JefJef, Susieg2404, mrshol- good luck and i hope you get your BFP keep me posted 
Sorry if i have missed anyone so many of us now wishing you all luck for the girls due to test or about to have treatment and big hugs to girls with BFN it will come and i wish you all the luck  
AFM- day 10 today started testing for my surge so just waiting for it to be positive and i shall be going in for treatment scared and fed up just want it to hurry 
xx


----------



## Vic_01

Mrsww, I am so very sorry to hear your news. I am sure that by now you will have been required by your wife that, whilst she is I am sure upset and disappointed there will be no hint of disappointment in anything you have done.  My thoughts and best wishes are with you both and anyone else that has not received news they they hoped for.  When (not if) you become pasparents that child will be very lucky to be so well loved and so longed for.  Take some time, enjoy time together, remember all the reasons you fell in love,  and when you feel stronger you'll go for it again. Until then lovely please do take care.

For all of you who have your bfps this month, I hope you are all taking good care of yourselves. Divas, it can't be easy feeling poorly and having a poorly wife too.  I hope she has a speedy recovery, keeping evening crossed for the 12th.

Toni 99 and notsmuggle, good luck for the surge and treatment today, hope all goes smoothly. For everyone else on the 2ww I hope you are not going nuts. Good link with your testings... I hope the little beans have stuck! 

Mrshol, I injected with 37.5 final f for 9 days before my trigger shot. I have no experience with doses like yours but relax hun, i'm site the clinic have seen it a hundred times, you'll be in safe hands. My clinic would have cancelled if there were 3 or more follies of sufficient size but every clinic has slightly differnt protocols.

AFM, we tested again (now 19 days post IUI) and the second line is still very faint. Whilst I do believe I am pregnant I am super scared that the faint line means the little beam isn't going to stick around for very long. The clinic told us to test again Sunday so that is what we will do. If there is a second line they will book the viability scan 2 weeks later (another 2ww). Long was to go before then. I have a feeling that I'm just not going to relax at all. 

Take care lovelies, no matter where you are on your journey...

Xx


----------



## Divas212

Vic- many congratations to you both, our lines were also very very faint to start with but now I deffo 'feel' pregnant. We can't relax until the scan and I think that is quite a 'normal' reaction. We've still got 11 days to wait but I'm sure it'll soon come around, iv booked the week off work now just to have some time together if good or bad results. It really does take some time to sink in Vic and the the fear and worry until the scan. My nausea had been nothing compared to the agony my wife has been in, do awful to watch someone you love in so much pain, but she now has stronger pain meds and we've both had quite a good nights sleep considering. She has a long road to recovery but the most amazing motivation for that recovery! I hope you have a healthy happy pregnancy, pls stay in touch as we'll be at the same stages throughout xx


----------

